# aktuelle Dorschfänge



## Bondex (31. März 2005)

Was geht eigendlich zur Zeit mit den Dorschen? Werden überhaupt noch welche gefangen? Und wenn ja, dann wo....Interessant wäre auch ob die Brandungsangler hier überhaupt noch fangen auch wenn´s Plattfischen sind, bitte hier rein...


...hier könnt Ihr das mal ausfüllen, würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren

Angelmethode:
Köder:
Beifänger:
Wassertemperatur:
Lufttemperatur:
Wind:
Tiefe:
Habitat (Grund):
Fänger:
Sonstiges:


----------



## Schweißsocke (31. März 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Ich war ja die Woche vor Ostern auf Als und hatte in der ganzen Zeit genau einen Dorsch auf meinen Wobbler gefangen. Das hatte hoffentlich nur mit dem noch kalten Wasser zu tun und nicht mit der Fast-Ausrottung dieser Art durch die unbelehrbaren Berufsfischer.
Interessanterweise traf ich in Gammel Pöl zwei Hamburger, mit denen ich dort schon vor 15 Jahren zusammen geangelt hatte. Wir waren uns einig, dass der Küstendorschbestand in den letzten Jahren stark rückläufig ist. Im Moment werden an der ganzen Küste vom Ufer nur sehr wenig Dorsche gefangen, vom Boot sieht es etwas besser aus. Die Zeiten, in denen man in 2 Stunden mal schnell das Abendessen für die Großfamilie zusammen hatte, sind aber wohl erstmal vorbei.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war ja die Woche vor Ostern auf Als und hatte in der ganzen Zeit genau einen Dorsch auf meinen Wobbler gefangen. Das hatte hoffentlich nur mit dem noch kalten Wasser zu tun und nicht mit der Fast-Ausrottung dieser Art durch die unbelehrbaren Berufsfischer.
> Interessanterweise traf ich in Gammel Pöl zwei Hamburger, mit denen ich dort schon vor 15 Jahren zusammen geangelt hatte. Wir waren uns einig, dass der Küstendorschbestand in den letzten Jahren stark rückläufig ist. Im Moment werden an der ganzen Küste vom Ufer nur sehr wenig Dorsche gefangen, vom Boot sieht es etwas besser aus. Die Zeiten, in denen man in 2 Stunden mal schnell das Abendessen für die Großfamilie zusammen hatte, sind aber wohl erstmal vorbei.



Leider nicht nur der KÜSTENdorschbestand :c
Ist ja wohl lächerlich, was sich an Größe und Menge noch in den z.B. von Heiligenhafen aus angefahrenen Gebieten tummelt.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Mal gucken, wie lange es noch dauert, bis wir für die Ostsee Besatz kaufen müssen


----------



## Bondex (1. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Kommt mir auch so vor als wäre der Bestand stark rückläufig. Ihr meint also auch daß es daran liegt, daß kaum was geht und nicht an der Jahreszeit? Naja warten wir mal auf die Fangmeldungen...


----------



## Fischbox (1. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin |wavey: 

Insgesamt ist die Lage sicherlich nicht besonders rosig, aber die momentan schlechten Fänge haben dann doch ganz bestimmt eher was mit den äußeren Umständen als mit dem Bestand zu tun, denn wenn man sich erinnert was man im letzten Jahr an Jungdorsch an der Angel hatte, dann war das im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren doch außergewöhnlich viel.

....aber das soll ja hier keine Diskussion um die Dorschbestände werden :m , also warten wir geduldig auf wärmeres Wasser und die damit verbundenen Fangmeldungen. #6


----------



## detlefb (1. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> ....aber das soll ja hier keine Diskussion um die Dorschbestände werden :m , also warten wir geduldig auf wärmeres Wasser und die damit verbundenen Fangmeldungen. #6




Genau #6 morgen werden mal sehen wie es fangtechnisch aussieht #h


----------



## Hamsterson (1. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Ich angle an der Ostsee erst seit Sommer 2000, aber in diesen fast 5 Jahren wurde es ganz sicher nicht schlechter mit den Dorschfängen. klar vom Ufer aus fängt man nur selten gut, aber vom BB bin ich fast nie ohne Fisch. Heute war ich kurz in Dänisch-Nienhof. Habe geblinkert auf mefo und, damit es nicht so langweilig wird, ab und zu getwistert. In 2-2,5 Stunden 5 Dorsche und das, obwohl ich vom geankerten BB geangelt habe. Mefo gab es heute jedoch nicht.


----------



## Bondex (4. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@Hamsterson 
Dort in der Nähe war ich auch. Ich hatte bei 3 Ausfahrten mit meinem BB nicht einen Biß. Vom Ufer wurden aber einige Meerforellen gefangen. Es hat den Anschein es gibt jetzt mehr Silber als Bronze in der Ostsee.


----------



## Meerforelle (4. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

MOin MOin#h
Ich bin der Meinung das der Dorschbestand noh ganz gut ist jetzt wurden ja schon die ersten Dorsche in DD gefangen von Land!!#6
Das lag bis jetzt nur am Wetter das die Dorsche noch nicht da waren!
Im Sommer letzen Jahres habe ich auch ordentlich gefangen vom Boot wie auch von Land aus!!!
Hoffentlich sind die Dorsche bald da1!!!!!!
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## Stokker (4. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Mit der Rute gar nicht schwer ,geht es über Dorschens her.....Wartet Freunde des nassen Elementes, euch komme ich .

8,7,6 5.4,3,2,1,  The Countdown is running.....


----------



## Rosi (4. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Seebrücke Heiligendamm
Ententeich, Urlaubswetter
gestern
von 18-21 Uhr
1 Dörschlein , zurückgesetzt
wer? 2 Urlauber mit 6 Ruten

Ostsee in 15m Tiefe
Ententeich/Urlaubswetter
gestern
von 12-16 Uhr
6 fette Dorsche ab 70 cm
keine Mefo

Was sagt mir das? Der Dorsch frißt Hering in der Tiefe.


----------



## Stokker (4. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Was sagt mir das ??
Wo liegt Ostsee ??


----------



## Silverstar (4. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt mir das ??
> Wo liegt Ostsee ??


 
sag mal was sollen eigentlich deine Dummen Fragen/Aussagen? ist nciht der erste Thread in dem ich es bemerkt habe


----------



## Hamsterson (4. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@Bondex
3 Ausfahrten und kein einziger Biss? Sowas hatte ich noch nie. Du machst wahrscheinlich etwas falsch. Ich schlage vor, wir angeln mal zusammen.  #h


----------



## Hamsterson (4. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Habe ich fast vergessen. Am 01.04.05 waren in Ufernähe Unmengen an Seeringelwürmer. Die konnte man einfach aufsammeln. Hätte ich einen Eimer dabei, wäre es kein Prob den voll zu kriegen. Was hat das zu bedeuten. Für die Hochzeit isses ein Bißchen zu früh oder?


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@Hamsterson 
genau mir ist das bisher auch nie passiert mit dem BB. Allerdings war ich auch vorher noch nie dort an der Küste. Aber wenn ich recht überlege hatte ich die beiden Male vo´rher auf Fehmarn auch genullt #q Aber wenn alles voll Seeringelwürmer ist, dann wundert´s mich gar nicht. Wo warst Du denn bei der Würmersammelaktion???


----------



## sunny (5. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Bitte um Nachhilfe. 

Ist es nicht gut, wenn die Seeringler in Ufernähe sind? Ich dachte Dorschi und Mefo kriegen dann nen wahren Fressrausch. 

Oder hauen die sich so die Plautze voll, dass sie kein Blatt mehr runter kriegen?

sunny #h


----------



## Stokker (5. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@Silverstar
Geht es dich was an wenn ich nicht weiss wo Ostsee ( als Ort ) liegt ??
Und überhaupt, hast du ein Problem mit mir ??
Ich als Binnenländer kenne nun mal nicht alle Orte und Angelstellen an der Küste.Dann kommen halt Fragen.Was ist daran dumm ??


----------



## mibu69 (5. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin Leutz,meine Fangmeldung ist schon ein paar Tage her aber ich dachte mir
ich bringe sie mal damit überhaupt mal eine hier steht.Denn bislang wird dieser Threat für alles mögliche mißbraucht !!!!!! Hier sollen Fangmeldungen rein!!!!!!
Datum:26.03.2005
Ortahmeshöved
Angelmethode:Spinnfischen(Faulenzen) vom Belly Boat
Köder:Gummifisch (Kopyto) Rot/Gelb
Wassertemp.:ca.3-4°C
Lufttemp.:12°C
Wind:morgens windstill zum Mittag leichter Wind aus Ost
Tiefe:ca.5-6m
Bodengrund:Steine,Muscheln,Sand
Wer:Klapps-Kallykay und ich
Gefangen:6 Leo's mitgenommen zwischen 48-61cm.4 zurück(untermaßig)
Zeit:8:30-14:30 Uhr
Sonstiges:Auf Dorsch vom Belly nur noch mit Gummifisch und dann angeln wie auf Zander!(Faulenzen)


----------



## Lionhead (5. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@ stokker



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> @Silverstar
> Geht es dich was an wenn ich nicht weiss wo Ostsee ( als Ort ) liegt ??
> Und überhaupt, hast du ein Problem mit mir ??
> Ich als Binnenländer kenne nun mal nicht alle Orte und Angelstellen an der Küste.Dann kommen halt Fragen.Was ist daran dumm ??


 
*Für uns Aussenstehende erscheinen deine Fragen überflüssig, weil sie nicht konstruktiv gestellt sind.*
Richtig wäre:
Kann mir bitte jemand diesen Fangbericht erklären:
Zitat" Seebrücke Heiligendamm
Ententeich, Urlaubswetter
gestern
von 18-21 Uhr
1 Dörschlein , zurückgesetzt
wer? 2 Urlauber mit 6 Ruten

Ostsee in 15m Tiefe
Ententeich/Urlaubswetter
gestern
von 12-16 Uhr
6 fette Dorsche ab 70 cm
keine Mefo

Was sagt mir das? Der Dorsch frißt Hering in der Tiefe."

#d *Deine Anfrage war noch nicht einmal lustig sondern anmachend.*
*Wer in einem fremdem Gewässer paddelt, sollte nicht allzu große Wellen machen......*

*Mit freundlichsten Grüßen *
*Jan"Lionhead"*


----------



## Stokker (5. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Bingo,Du hast Recht,belassen wir es dabei.
Sonst wird der thread noch mehr " missbraucht".
Freundlichst DER Stokker


----------



## Smallmouth (5. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hier mal wieder eine Fangmeldung , bin mal wieder im Lande und gleich das neue
geraet aus den USA ausprobiert:

Angelmethode:Flifi
Köder:selbstgeb. Garnelen ( orange und schwarz )
Beifänger:
Wassertemperatur:ca 5-6
Lufttemperatur:16
Wind:kaum , spaeter suedwest 2-3
Tiefe:ca 1 - 2m
Habitat (Grund):Leo
Fänge: 3 Dorsche ca 45 cm , zwei noch verloren.
Sonstiges:Fangplatz Bliesdorf an der Stahltreppe , Dorsche kamen wie immer wenn das Lich ausgeht so ca 20.00 - 21.00 Uhr. Wasserstand war extrem niedrig , was gut war, denn so konnte ich schoen weit rauswaten und die Fliege am Leopardengrund platzieren.
War schoen mal wieder einen richtigen ''deutschen'' Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Juliannn (5. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

welche farben gehen ab besten wenn es dunkel is auf dorsch oder mefo? dunkle oder leuchtene farben?


----------



## Patty (5. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 04.04.05 
Zeit: 18.00 bis 21.00 Uhr 
Ort: Brodtener Steilufer
Angelmethode:Spinnfischen
Köder:Blinker, Falkfisch in Rot/Schwarz 20g
Beifänger:-----
Wassertemperatur:geschätzt 4-5°C
Lufttemperatur:18°C
Wind:0-1
Tiefe:ca. 2-3m
Habitat (Grund):Leo
Fänger:Ich
Beißzeit: 19.30- 21.00 Uhr
Fang: 10 Dorsche bis 68 cm
Sonstigesas war echt der Hammer gestern, die Dorsche haben auf alles gebissen was sich im Wasser befunden hat. Außer mir waren noch 6 Angler im Wasser und alle hatten zwischen 10 und 15 Dorsche. Alle hatten fast zur selben Zeit den ersten Biss und dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag.

Petri Patty


----------



## Hamsterson (5. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@Bondex
In Dänisch-Nienhof. Ich habe die eigentlich nicht gesammelt, ich meinte, ich könnte da soviele sammeln, wie ich wollte.


----------



## Marcus van K (7. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 06.04.05
Zeit: 15 bis 21.30 uhr
Beisszeit: 19.30 bis 21.00 uhr
Ort: Schwarzen Busch
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Blinker schwarz rot
Wassertemp.:4-5
Lufttemp.: 9
Wind: um Südwest 2-3
Tiefe 1.5 bis 3.5 m
Babitat: Leopard
Fänger: Meiner seins
Fang: 8 untermassige Dorsche aber 5 Schöne von 56 bis 69cm
Sonstiges: JaJa auch wie gestern ist es mir nicht zum ersten mal passiert!!!
Da Angelt mann schon 5 STUNDEN ohne n Zupfer und dann kommt da einer rein und zieht beim 3 Wurf ne schöne silberne von 60 cm im Kescher!
Mit dem selbem Blinker und 20 Meter neben mir und dann könnt ich :r werden und :c aber na ja bin ja angler und kein Boxer :q


----------



## Stokker (7. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@Juliannn
Im dunkeln gehen die dunklen zum schunkeln,hört man meist munkeln.
Ganz im Ernst, ich habe auf dunkle Köder gefangen.Aber ich glaube der eine oder andere hat andere Erfahrungen...


----------



## Smallmouth (7. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 06.04.05 
Zeit: 19.00 bis 21.00 Uhr 
Ort: Bliesdorf
Angelmethode:Spinnfischen
Köder:Wobbler, Falkfisch Mamba in Rot/Schwarz 20g
Beifänger:-----
Wassertemperatur:geschätzt 4-5°C
Lufttemperatur:14°C
Wind:4 -5 suedwest , spaeter 2-3 suedwest
Tiefea. 2-3m
Habitat (Grund):Leo
Fänger:Ich
Beißzeit: 19.30- 21.00 Uhr
Fang: ca 20 Dorsche bis 50 cm
Sonstiges:Von 19.00 Uhr bis 19.30 Uhr gab es noch zwei kleine Mefos ca 40 cm , dann gab es nur noch Dorsche und zwar von allen Seiten , bis vor die Fuesse.
Habe schon gute Abende in Bliesi erlebt , aber das gestern war der Hammer.


----------



## Rausreißer (7. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@Smallmouth 
bitte unterlasse solche Berichte, |uhoh: 
du machts mich ganz nervös. 
Ich habe morgen Quartals-Tagung bis 20:00 Uhr #q  #q  #q 

Gernot #h


----------



## JosiHH (7. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> @Smallmouth
> bitte unterlasse solche Berichte, |uhoh:
> du machts mich ganz nervös.
> Ich habe morgen Quartals-Tagung bis 20:00 Uhr #q  #q  #q
> ...



Tragisch, tragisch Herr G-Punkt, :c 
ich hab morgen.... nix ab mittags, also werd ich gegen 2 aufi A1 Richtung Norden düsen und mal sehen wos mich hinträgt. |kopfkrat 

@Smallmouth
soso... Bliesdorf?!  #6 

Josi


----------



## Smallmouth (7. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo JosiHH,

Bliesdorf ist fuer mich immer sehr schnell zu erreichen ,aber momentan hoert man ja, 
das die Dorsche ueberall beim Waten in der Daemmerung zu fangen sind.
Siehe nur den Bericht vom Brodner Ufer , das wäre was fuer ''theactor''.
Werde morgen auch wieder angreifen , wie der Wind so aussieht koennte es wieder Bliesdorf werden , aber die Umgebung um Dahme waere auch nicht schlecht , vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## theactor (8. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

@SM: Back to good old Germany 4 some days?!
Ja, mittlerweile habe ich Brodten auch meine ersten Dorsche gefangen - Patty's Meldung sei Dank!  #6 
Petri zu Deinem Bliesdorf-Fangerfolg! 
Dort habe ich es noch nie probiert - aber würde gern mal! 
Mal sehen, vielleicht nächste Woche...

 |wavey:


----------



## Locke (8. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Das sind ja Nachrichten und ich kann erst am Montag wieder! 

p.s.: smallmouth, Dein Postfach ist voll!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Smallmouth (9. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo Locke ,

vielen dank fuer die Info aber nun zum Wesentlichen.

Datum: 08.04.05 
Zeit: 18.00 bis 22.00 Uhr 
Ort: Bliesdorf
Angelmethode:Spinnfischen und " Brandungsangeln light"
Köder:Blinker, Moerre Silda , kupfer/rot und Hansen Fight ,weiß, 16g 
Beifänger:-----
Wassertemperatur: geschätzt 4-5°C
Lufttemperatur:10°C
Wind:2-3 west , spaeter  Ententeich
Tiefe ca. 2-3m
Habitat (Grund):Leo
Fänger:Joerg und ich
Beißzeit: 19.30- 21.00 Uhr
Fang: ca. 30  Dorsche bis 50 cm
Sonstiges:Ab 21.00 Uhr haben wir dann den Blinker gegen ein Buttvorfach mit 30 gr. Blei
getauscht , ein Paar Wuermer aufgezogen und ab damit in die Dunkelheit. Man konnte 
bequem von der ersten Sandbank angeln , denn es war nur knietief.
Die Bisse kamen fast im Minutentakt und man konnte diese sehr gut im Handteil spueren , wenn einem nicht regelrecht die Rute aus der Hand gerissen wurde.
Brandungsangeln mal etwas anders.


----------



## Broesel (9. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Jo, so is dat, wenn man zur richtigen  Zeit am richtigen Ort ist...Petri! #6 

Ich werde Montag früh (so...spätestestens 5 IM Wasser) mal den ersten "Broesel-Morgen-Dorsch-Test" machen, mal sehen, ob da ein paar größere Jungs dabei sind...wenn sie denn da sind...


----------



## sunny (11. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

So ein kleiner Bericht:

Angestachelt von euren Fangmeldungen und den bomben Wetteraussichten hat mich am Freitag nichts mehr zu Hause gehalten. 13.00 Uhr Feierabend, raus aus'm Büro, ab nach Hause auf'n Dachboden, die Klamotten zusammensuchen, meinem Frauchen kurze Erklärung liefern, nen Knutscher verpassen und los :z .

15.30 Uhr Hamburg, kein Geschenk |uhoh: , aber nichts konnte mich aufhalten. Ich habe mich dann weiter nach Bliesdorf durchgeschlagen. Nach einigem Suche der richtigen Stelle, stand ich um 17.00 Uhr endlich im Wasser.

Herrlich, die ganze Ostsee mehr oder weniger für mich alleine, nur ein paar Schwäne begleiteten mich. Hatte zwar gehofft, denn ein oder anderen Boardie zu treffen, aber na ja, vielleicht nächstes mal. 

Aber nu gehts los. Dritter Wurf Perücke #d , 10 Wurf Perücke :r und was für eine, da war ich erst mal 10 min. beschäftigt. Oh man.

Um ca. 19.00 Uhr gesellten sich noch ein paar Angler dazu, waren aber zu weit weg, um Kontakt aufzunehmen. Bis dahin kein Zupfer. 

Ich bin dann erst mal aus dem Wasser, um ein Zigarettchen zu rauchen. Konnte mich dabei aber nicht so richtig entspannen, war viel zu heiß aufs Fischen. Also wieder rein in den Teich und weiterhin meinen Spöket Richtung Horizont befördert.

Um 20.05 Uhr bin ich irgendwo hängengeblieben :q  :q , yepph an einem Dorsch. Jetzt waren sie da. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit fing ich vier Stück. 

Beim Fünften ist kurz vor der Landung der Wobbler ausgeschlitz, über mich rüber und schwupp, schön in den Maschen des Kescher verhakt. |gr: 

Das muss göttlich ausgesehen haben, wie ich versucht habe mich zu befreien. In dem Moment war ich schon irgendwie froh, dass ich alleine war. :q 

Kurz nach halb neun wurde es dann immer dunkler. Kein Problem, habe mir ja am Mittwoch ne neue Kopflampe gekauft. Ich den Vogel angeschmissen, das Biest zuckt zweimal und aus. :r Alle Wiederbelebungsversuche blieben erfolglos.

So langsam glaubte ich, irgendeiner gönnt mir diesen Tag nicht. #d 

Was war das Ende vom Lied, ne halbe Stunde später musste ich aufhören, weil es einfach zu finster war. Was soll man da noch machen. |gr: 

Ich habe insgesamt 7 Dorsche gefangen, wovon vier mit nach Hause gekommen sind. #6    

Trotz aller widriger Umstände war es für mich ein toller Tag. Muss ich unbedingt wiederholen.

So jetzt reichts glaube ich. T'schuldigung für die lange Version :q , aber es war das erst mal, dass ich dieses Jahr los gekommen bin und daran musste ich unbedingt teilhaben lassen.

sunny #h


----------



## Smallmouth (11. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin sunny ,

das am Freitag waren Joerg und ich , wenn du an der Stahltreppe bist ,ist der bessere Abschnitt auf der rechten Seite ,also richtung Neustadt. Die linke Seite oder auch direkt vor der Stahltreppe ist ein eher sandiger Bereich. Ab der dritten Buhne gibt es dann richtigen Leogrund in Wurfweite. Ein guter Anhaltspunkt ist der große Stein am Strand mit der Aufschrift ''Bliesdorf''. Bei suedwestlichen Winden ( schraeg auflandig ) so um die 3 -5 habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die letzten Tage waren sehr ruhig und das Wasser sehr klar. So konnte ich gestern mit der Polbrille die Dorsche unter mir schwimmen sehen.

Datum: 10.04.05 
Zeit: 19.00 bis 21.00 Uhr 
Ort: Bliesdorf , (da wo man noch fast alleine sein kann)
Angelmethode:Fliegenfischen vom Bellyboot
Köder:Blinker, olive Wollybugger und orange Garnelenimi. 
Beifänger:-----
Wassertemperatur: geschätzt 4-5°C
Lufttemperatur:7-9°C
Wind:kaum ,nur ein Paar Schauerboen
Tiefe ca. 2-3m
Habitat (Grund):Leo
Fänger: ich
Beißzeit: 19.00- 21.00 Uhr
Fang: ca. 10 Dorsche bis 40 cm
Sonstigesie Dorsche waren heute sehr klein , teilweise untermaßige dabei,aber an der 
7#Fliegenrute machen selbst '' Die '' noch Spass.Ich traf noch einen Hamburger , der mit der Spinnrute unterwegs war , seine Dorsche vom Ufer waren wesenlicht groeßer.
Das zum Thema Wat oder Bootfischen in der Dunkelheit.


----------



## sunny (11. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@ smallmouth

Ich habe genau vor der Stahltreppe gefischt. Das kommt davon, wenn man sich nicht auskennt, war das erste mal da. Aber bei 7 Dorschen will ich mich mal nicht beschweren :q .

Habe beim Seeräubernest oder so ähnlich geparkt und bin dann dort hingelaufen. Das Schild an der Treppe deutet aber darauf hin, dass es evtl. günstiger ist bei dem anderen Campingplatz zu parken. Ist das so?

Von mir sah das so aus, als ob ihr auf einer Sandbank gestanden habt. Muss recht flach seinh, da wo ihr wart. Habt ihr denn am Freitag auch was gefangen?

sunny #h


----------



## TomKry (11. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hi Smallmouth,

der Hamburger war ich. Nett Dich kennengelernt zu haben und danke für den einen oder anderen Tipp. Ich fische zwar häufiger dort in der Ecke, aber man lernt ja immer wieder dazu. Meine Dorsche waren so zwischen 40cm und 50cm. Vier habe ich dann mitgenommen. Deine Drills waren vom Ufer aus nett anzusehen. Ich hatte ja ca. eine Stunde mehr Zeit als Du, da die Leos noch nicht in meiner Wurfweite waren.
Nächstes Mal werde ich vielleicht auch Mal Dahme testen. Also da, wo die größeren Dorsche wohnen ....

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bonifaz (11. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Stimmt da sind die grösseren Dorsche...
Will wahrscheinlich mittwoch auch das erste mal dies Jahr mein kanu in dahme wässern....


----------



## gerwinator (11. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

moin leute,
ihrmacht mich ja ganz wuschig mit euren fangmeldungen...
ichdenke spätestens freitag abend bin ich auch an der küste
also wennihr indahme oder bliesdorf den neopren-man seht,einmal zuwinken  #h


----------



## Bondex (11. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wo:Eckernvörder Bucht
Angelmethode:Spinnfischen vom Land
Köder: Hansen Fight rotschwarz 26Gr, später Wobbler schwarz
Beifänger: kleine schwarze Garnelenfliegen #10 und große schwarze Wooly Buggers
Wassertemperatur: 4
Lufttemperatur: 7
Wind: in Bohen wechselne 3-5
Tiefe: 2-4
Habitat (Grund): Sand, Steine
Fänger: Matze, Felix ich
Fisch: zusammen etwa 30 kleine Leos in der Dämmerung (alle untermaßig!) 3 Mefos 42, 48, 55 cm
Sonstiges: Langsam geführte Wobbler brachten in der Dämmerung Biß auf Biß allerdings meist auf die Beifängerfliegen. Ein anderer Strandläufer kam mit einer ü60cm Mefo vorbeigelaufen


----------



## Nordlicht (12. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 11.04. von 14.30 – 20.30 Uhr
Ort: Staberhuk, vom linkem bis zum rechtem Riff.
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen von Land
Köder: Jensen Tobs blau/silber, Hansen Flash silber, Gladsax schwarz/rot,  schwarz/gelb und schwarz 
Beifänger:---
Wassertemperatur: ca. 5 grad
Lufttemperatur: ca. 12 grad
Wind: west 4 bft
Tiefe: bis 5 Meter
Habitat (Grund): grosse Steine, gelegentlich Sandgrund 
Fang: fünf Dorsche
Sonstiges: Die Bisse und die Fänge erfolgten erst in der Dunkelheit  auf  den schwarzen Gladsax. Fische alle von 38-44cm.


----------



## Wulli (12. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 11.03. 

Ort: Dahme Seebrücke
Angelmethode: Eine Grundrute eine Spinnrute
Köder: Wattwurm, Heringsvorfach und 24 gr. Pilker Weiß/Grün
Temperatur: Tagsüber ca 15 Grad, Sonne, abends ca 5 Grad (keine Sonne mehr)
Wind: ca 1-2 Bft. WNW
Tiefe ca 5-6 Mtr.
Fang: Auf Pilker 6 Maßige und etliche kleine, Auf Grundrute 3 Maßige eine Flunder.
Sonstiges: Der Grün - Weiße Pilker erwies sich als absoluter Top-Köder! Nebenbei noch Zwei Heringe auf dem vorgeschaltetem Heringsvorfach.

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Seatrout (12. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Kurz nach halb neun wurde es dann immer dunkler. Kein Problem, habe mir ja am Mittwoch ne neue Kopflampe gekauft. Ich den Vogel angeschmissen, das Biest zuckt zweimal und aus. :r Alle Wiederbelebungsversuche blieben erfolglos.


Herrlich!!!!Kenn ich die Probleme!


----------



## Hamsterson (14. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 14.04. von 10.00 – 14.00 Uhr
Ort: Dänisch-Hienhof
Angelmethode: Schleppen mit Belly-Boat
Köder: 15g Bleikugel  :q 
Beifänger: 2 rote Twister
Wassertemperatur: 5°C laut BSH
Lufttemperatur: k. A.
Wind: anfangs west 3 bft, dann süd 1bft 
Tiefe: 6-12Meter
Habitat (Grund): k. A.
Fang: 40-50 Dorsche, davon etwa 15 untermaßig, etwa 15 mitgenommen 2-5 Pfund
Sonstiges: War in Dänisch-Nienhof erst zum dritten mal. So wie es aussieht ist das keine schlechte Gegend, zumindest was Dorscheangeln angeht.


----------



## Bonifaz (14. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 13.04. von 15.30 – 18.30 Uhr
Ort: Dahmeshöved
Angelmethode: Kanuangeln
Köder: 30 g Snap  
Beifänger: 2 er heringspaternoster
Wassertemperatur: 6°C 
Lufttemperatur: 13°
Wind: Ost 1bft 
Tiefe: 4-7 m
Habitat (Grund): Leoparden
Fang: 31 Dorsche, davon ungefähr die hälfte zum mitnehmen also ab 45 cm. Größter knapp 4 pfd
Sonstiges: Hat heute mal wieder richtig geflutscht. ich hab in dahme schon schlechter gefangen !! 
__________________


----------



## gerwinator (14. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

moin,
was heißt kanuangeln? bis inwelche tiefen kann man denn so vorstoßen?
ich steh morgn abend mit der spinne im wasser, bin mal gespannt ob ich ein oder zwei dörschlisabbekomm


----------



## gerwinator (14. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

ups...
wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil, ich weiß 
meine obige frage hat sich erledigt  #h  :q


----------



## TomKry (15. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@gerwinator:
zur zeit geht es vom ufer aus fast überall gut. fängt um ca. 19.30h an, je nachdem wie weit du rauskommst und hört kurz nach 21.00h auf. hatten gestern über 20 dorsche zu zweit, allerdings alles nur fische um die 40cm. highlights waren mein flunder-drill, ich dachte ich hätte einen riesen dran, und ein kleiner steinbutt, der hoffentlich unbeschadet weiterwächst.
viel erfolg, gruß.


----------



## Wulli (15. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				TomKry schrieb:
			
		

> @gerwinator:
> zur zeit geht es vom ufer aus fast überall gut. fängt um ca. 19.30h an, je nachdem wie weit du rauskommst und hört kurz nach 21.00h auf. hatten gestern über 20 dorsche zu zweit, allerdings alles nur fische um die 40cm. highlights waren mein flunder-drill, ich dachte ich hätte einen riesen dran, und ein kleiner steinbutt, der hoffentlich unbeschadet weiterwächst.
> viel erfolg, gruß.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## TomKry (15. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@wulli:
wir waren ein stückchen vor dahme. heute ist aber ost-wind 3-4 angesagt. es könnte daher schwierig werden, auf die erste sandbank rauszulaufen. wir mussten gestern schon den platz wechseln, weil der wind auf nord-ost drehte und wir fast nicht mehr die rinne zwischen strand und erster sandbank passieren konnten. man muss dann entweder die stellen kennen, wo das wasser flacher ist, oder wie wir suchen. bin dann im wasser ein paar hundert meter die sandbank runtergelaufen.
gruß


----------



## gerwinator (16. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

moinsen,
war heute in bliesdorf, und ich hab ca. 3 stunden kraut vom drilling gepult. irgendwann gegen 21 uhr glotze mich aus dem kraut n 41er dorsch an  :q 
danach hatte ich noch einen biss und dann war tote hose, naja, und nasse hose, weil ich versucht habe auf die sandbank zu kommen, ich aber zu klein bin, bzw hose zu kurz  :c . mit wem ich gesprochen hatte, die hatten auch nix, außer die brandungsangler... die ham lütte platten und auch ab und zu mal n 40er dorsch rausgezaubert. und wie der zufall das so wollte war fishing-willi (normal mein angelkollege, aber heute musste ich alleine los) mit sein angelvereinkammeraden auch in bliesdorf (nich abgesprochen  )
die dorsche die ich gesehn hab und meiner warn alle gut genährt, die platten noch sehr dünn 

ich bin jetzt so heiß das ich morgen nochmal losfahren werde   #h


----------



## Smallmouth (16. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 16.04. von 18.00 – 20.00 Uhr
Ort: Dazendorf / kleiner Parkplatz
Angelmethode:bellyboot/ Spinnfischen
Köder: 12 g Snap / violett / schwarz
Beifänger: Springerfliege
Wassertemperatur: 8°C 
Lufttemperatur: 15°
Wind: Nordost 4 teilweise 5 bft 
Tiefe: 4-7 m
Habitat (Grund): Leoparden
Faenger: Joerg,Leo und ich
Fang: so um die 10 -15  Dorsche jeder, davon auch der ein oder andere von 60cm - 70 cm . Ich hatte einen von 72 cm , der Rest war so um die 40 - 45 cm .
Sonstiges: Die Fische standen sehr weit draußen und der Wind wehte uns doch recht zügig Richtung Weissenhaus , so daß wir aus Sicherheit dann doch abbrachen.
In unmittelbarrer Kuestennaehe waren bis 20.00 Uhr keine Fische zu fangen.
Mein letzter Ostseetag , denn am Montag geht es wieder ins Angelland der unbegrenzten Moeglichkeiten.


----------



## gerwinator (17. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

moin,
ich war heute von der großenbroder mole mitm blinker unterwegs, außer ein schönes sonnenuntergangsfoto gabs nix und um 10 bin ich dann abgehaun, war auch ganz schön doller wind. ich glaub die kollegen von der wurm fraktion hatten auch nicht die erwarteten massenfänge, im hellen hat meiner meining nach keiner was gefangen, später hab ichs nich mehr gesehn


----------



## Gast 1 (17. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Gestern und Vorgestern in Holtenau.

13 Dorsche am Freitag, alle in schönen Größen, nur 3 U- maßige.
7 Dorsche in 2 Stnden gestern.

Gefangen auf Heringspaternoster, sowie am Freitag abend mit Wurm.


----------



## Waveman (18. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 16.04. - 20.00 - 21.30 Uhr
Ort: WH -Rechts in Richtung Oldenburger Graben
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Schwarzer Wobbler + Magnus Springer Fliege 
Wassertemperatur: 7°C 
Lufttemperatur: 10°
Wind: N/O 2-3bft 
Tiefe: 1-2 m
Habitat (Grund): Sand / Leoparden
Fang: 12 Dorsche, davon 8 gut über 40 cm.
Sonstiges: Bis auf eine Dublette ! Alle auf die Fliege gebissen.
Ne schöne Mefo hätte den Abend perfekt gemacht ...

Gruss an alle Küstenjunkies
waveman


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Angelmethode:*Watfischen
*Köder:*Gladsax 20gr Rot/Schwarz und ganz Schwarz*
Beifänger:*Nö
*Wassertemperatur:*geschätzte 5Grad*
Lufttemperatur:*geschätzte 8-9Grad*
Wind:*West um 3
*Tiefe:*ca 2,5meter*
Habitat (Grund): *Leopardengrund mit grossen Steinen versetzt*
Fänger: *Meine Wenigkeit*
Sonstigesas was sich letzte Woche Mittwoch und Donnerstag "irgendwo" (geheim..geheim...:q ) an der Ostküste von Fehmarn abgespielt hat, hab ich in der Form seit Jahren beim Watfischen nicht mehr erlebt!!! Die Dorsche kamen pünktlich zur Dämmerung so gegen 21Uhr in Wurfweite. Und es müssenTausende gewesen sein!! In der Zeit von 21-24Uhr war wirklich jeder Wurf ein treffer!!! Alles schöne Dorsche um die 40-42cm. einige Ausnahmefische von 60-65cm waren auch noch dabei. Alles in allem hatte ich an den beiden Abenden ca 70 (in Worten SIEBZIG) Dorsche am Band. Von denen schwimmen allerdings 2/3 wieder in Ihrem Element. Denn wer soll die alle schleppen


----------



## Maddin (26. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo Daniel,

ich hatte am Freitag selbst das Vergnügen mit der Fliegenrute jede Menge der Bartelträger zu fangen. Allerdings waren von 30 Stück gerade mal 2 um die 40 - 42cm....der Rest U38! Wenn allerdings das alte Maß von 35cm noch gelten würde, dann wären fast alle maßig gewesen. Mein spinnfischender Kollege zur Rechten kannte das neue Maß wohl noch nicht. :r 

Der derzeitige Boom liegt wohl auch am Fangverbot für die Berufsfischer.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo Maddin!!
Ich denke auch das der derzeitige Dorschboom an der Küste mit dem Schleppnetzverbot für die Fischer zusammen hängt. Die Dorsche die ich hatte waren auch echt alle fast gleich gross... Denke mal das es sich um den Jahrgang handelt über den sich letztes Jahr so viele Küstenangler "geärgert" haben weil alle Fische knapp untermassig waren.
Tja, und über das mitnehmen von Untermassigen Fischen einiger,wie soll ich sie nennen??... "Sportkameraden" kann ich mich auch jedesmal totärgern!!! Aber das Thema hatten wir hier ja auch schon zur genüge, also lassen wir es hiermit mal gut sein.
Dickes Petri übrigens noch zu deinen Fängen!!! Auch wenn nicht alle Dörschies das MM erreicht haben. Und dann noch mit der Fliege!!! Oh MAnn, da hät ich auch nochmal Bock drauf!!! Trau mich nur nicht so recht mir ne FliFi ausrüstung zuzulegen um dann festzustellen das es doch nicht mein Ding ist. Aber vielleicht bekomm ich ja nochmal ne (Test)chance.
In diesem Sinne


----------



## TomKry (29. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 28.04. von 18.30 – 21.30 Uhr
Ort: bei Dahme
Angelmethode: Watangeln / Spinnfischen
Köder: 30 g Snap 
Wassertemperatur: ??
Lufttemperatur: 12°
Wind: NO 1-2 
Habitat (Grund): Leoparden
Fang: 15 Dorsche, davon vier zum Mitnehmen zwischen 40-45cm, Rest knapp 40cm
Beißzeit: ab 20.15 ging es los
Sonstiges: Sehr viele andere Mitangler, gezählte acht. Spannend: Die Leos düsten zwischen meinen Beinen durch und jagten wild auf der ersten Sandbank herum als es dunkel war.
Insgesamt ein schöner Abend.


----------



## gerwinator (30. April 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

moin,
war gestern mit willi in DD und wir haben den sunny getroffen  #h 
lief ganz gut in der stunde um und bei sonnenuntergang, danach mal einzelne bissse, aber nix mehr mitgekricht.
ich und willi hatten je 2 gute und paar lütte, der niedersachsen-vertreter hatte 3 gute soweit ich das erkannt hatte...

warn schöner abend mit endlich mal bisl fisch, und noch nett klönschnack gehalten

greifen nächste woche nochmal an


----------



## sunny (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

So nu hier mein kleiner Bericht von meiner Kamikazetour.

Freitag 15.00 Uhr Abfahrt Hannover, Ankunft 17.42 in Dahme |wavey: . Wasser sah recht wellig aus, da aber schon einige Angler im Wasser standen, hab ich mir nix schlimmes dabei gedacht #c .

Also rein in die Klamottens und ab ins Wasser. 20 min. Später wieder raus aus'em Wasser schön nass, aber die Frisur saß. Die Wellen waren doch schlimmer als sie aussahen :r . 

Kurzer Klönschnack mit zwei anderen Anglern, die schon den ganzen Tag da waren. Wind ist im Laufe des Tages immer stärker aus Ost gekommen. Wat nu, da stand ich als Ortsunkundiger aber ganz schön im Hemd da und das war auch noch nass :v .

Anglerführer geschnappt, kurz durchsucht und ab nach Dazendorf gebrummt. Dann kurzfristig für Kembs entschieden. Im Anglerführer stand ja drin, dass der Weg dorthin nicht befestigt ist. Aber das Dingen war nen Schlaglochparcour par eczellent. Und denn auch noch so lang, ich dachte ich hätte mich verfahren. Da man aber nicht wenden kann, hieß es durchhalten. Und dann war ich tatsächlich da. Wasser spiegelglatt. #6 

Wieder rein in meine feuchten Klamotten, hatte natürlich diverse Wechselsachen,    zu Hause im Schrank #d . 

Auf dem Weg zu meinen auserwählten Platz traf ich Gerwinator und Fishing-Willi, mit denen ich auf dem Rückweg noch nen Smalltalk gehalten habe. Sehr nette Jungs #6 , endlich habe ich mal welche aus'm Board kennnengelernt.

Ich hatte 7 Dorsche, wobei mich drei unbedingt begleiten wollten, da sie wussten, dass ich von weiter weg komme und mich nicht so alleine lassen wollten. Sehr nett :q 

So gegen Mitternacht wieder zurück nach Dahme, in der Hoffnung, dass sich der Wind legt. Kurz noch mit ein paar Brandungsanglern gequatscht, die einige Butt und Dorsche hatten, dann so gegen 01.30 Uhr ab ins Auto, büschen pofen. Aufgrund meiner Klamotten hatte ich auch recht feuchte Träume.   

Um kurz nach vier wieder hoch und nen Auge geschmissen, was das Wasser macht. Glatt. Also rein in die Klamotten und ab gehts. 

Einige Dorsche konnte ich überlisten, wobei vier zu den anderen kamen.

Im Wasser noch Brandungsfutzi kennengelernt, der sehr erfolgreich den Bartelträgern nachgestellt hat.    

So gegen 09.30 Uhr war ich wieder zu Hause und ziemlich müde. Alles in allem, ein sehr schöner Tag. #6 

Ach ja, Micky hat wirklich alles versucht, mich zu kontaktieren. Dreimal angerufen und ne SMS geschickt. Hat alles nichts genützt, hab mich wacker gegen gewährt #d .

Habe mein Handy gestern Abend nach verzweifelter Suche in den Tiefen meines Kofferraumes gefunden. Puuhh, Gott sei Dank. |uhoh: 

Micky, danke das du so am Ball geblieben bist. Ich hoffe wir schaffen es nächstes mal. |wavey: 

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Feiner Bericht und ich bin guter Dinge das es beim nächsten mal klappt ! #6


----------



## gerstmichel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Ja feiner Bericht...  :q 

Und jetzt meiner: #t 

Haffkrug Seebrücke, 22:00-01:00, 30.04.-01.05.

Wattis, fett und lebendig

Fisch: nix -nicht ein Biss, bei keinem auf der Brücke...

Entweder lag es an dem "ablandigen Wind" (so ein Mitangler) der von der See herkam, oder an dem Krach vom "Tanz in den Mai" - Gedröhne...

"Fische verjagen, nur einer kanns:
nicht verzagen, frag Stefan Nanz..."  :r 

Vielleicht kann ich es auch nur einfach nicht...:c 

Next time?


----------



## Todd (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 30.04.05 ca. 12-16.30 Uhr
Ort: Süssau
Angelmethode: Schlauchi
Köder: Twister in diversen Farben und Küstenwobbler (Gladsax)
Wassertemp.: ???
Lufttemp.: Gefühlte 18 Grad
Fische: ca. 35 Dorsche,davon 3 mitgenommen (48-52cm) Die restlichen lagen so zwischen 30-45 cm.
Beißzeit: Ständig

Für die erste Schlauchbootausfahrt wirklich ein toller Tag !

Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## Hamsterson (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 1.05. von 13.00 – 16.00 Uhr
Ort: Dänisch-Nienhof
Angelmethode: Schleppen mit Belly-Boat
Köder: 15g Bleikugel  
Beifänger: 2 rote Twister
Wassertemperatur: 7°C laut BSH
Lufttemperatur: k. A.
Wind: 2-3 aus Ost
Tiefe: 6-12Meter
Habitat (Grund): k. A.
Fang: 21 Dorsche, davon 8 mitgenommen, so ab 45-50cm, der größte wog stolze 4,4kg
Sonstiges: Standen alle auf einem kleinem Fleck, hatte gar keine Bisse, bis ich den Schwarm endlich gefunden habe. Dann ging es aber Schlag uaf Schlag. Dorsche alle voll mit den Krabben.


----------



## Skorpion (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@ Sunny
man das war ja richtig ne Kamikazetour :q Aber du hast was gefangen #6 Petri. Und wenn man weiter weg wohnt, sind *Ersatzklamotten ein muss*.  
Es muss nicht immer Wellig sein, du kannst immer einen "Rittberger" im Wasser machen und dann stehst du im nassen da :r Wenn dir sowas im Winter passiert ist der Angeltag schon gelaufen.


----------



## gerwinator (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

moin junx,
mich hat das heute mit willi schon wieder an die küste verschlagen und sind denn da hingefahrn, wo das parken untam leuchtturm verboten is 
warn pünktlich um 20.30 Uhr da und haben dann angefangen an unsern können zu zweifeln, weil sich bis 10 nach 9 überhaupt nix getan hatte, obwohl bedingungen optimal waren.
naja, dann aber hat willi den bann gebrochen und der erste 45er lag am strand. nach und nach bissen dann vereinzelt paar fische und ab viertel vor 10 bis viertel nach ruckte das schlag auf schlag. wurf, 2 kurbelumdrehungen, rute krumm. da warn wir voll im schwarm und konnten einige vernünftige fische fangen. und mit einma ruckte das richtich kräftich in der rute und zack, flog die schnur von der rolle, 10, 15, 20 meter runter... ich dachte das muss ja ne schöne mefo sein so wie die abgeht, aber denkste, nach einigem zerren und ziehen rekelte sich ein dicker dorsch vor meinen füßen, mein größter küstendorsch, so ein hatte ich noch nie... naja, hab ich jez auch noch nich, denn als ich nach dem kescher griff verabschiedete er sich mit einem flossenschlag und war wech, das ärgert mich jetzt immer noch, ich schätz den so auf ca. 60 cm, evtl +5/-5 (war ja dunkel)  :c 
naja, nach halb 11 nur noch ein fisch bei willi, und wir kamen auf ein endergebnis von 12 fischen bei willi, wovon 7 40+ waren und mitkamen, bei mir warens nur 8 dorsche, wovon aber ebenfalls 7 den heimweg mit uns antraten  bewegeten sich alle im raum zwischen 40 und 45. der ausnahmefisch des abends hatte ja anscheinend noch was besseres vor.... :v  :c 
neben den fischen rundeten die wetterleuchten den abend noch ab und ich werd nu relativ zufrieden ins bett fallen und nicht mehr an den monsterdorsch denken 
einmal muss das diese woche noch losgehen  

naja gute nacht  |gutenach  |gaehn:


----------



## sunny (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@skorpion

Nächstes mal bin ich schlauer, was die Klamotten betrifft, kannste glauben :q 

@gerwinator

Petri zu dem schönen Abend #6 . Und der nächste dicke Dorsch kommt bestimmt.

Ich könnt ja schon wieder los.

sunny #h


----------



## mibu69 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Mahlzeit!
Wollte Samstag Vormittag mal nach Dahme um den Dorschen nachzustellen.Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.Hat jemand in den letzten Tagen dort Erfolg gehabt?


----------



## sunny (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@mibu69

Was hast du denn vor? Willst du mit nem Belly raus? Zum Blinkern vom Ufer aus ist Vormittags denke ich schon zu spät. 

Habe nur Abends und in der Morgendämmerung gefangen.

sunny #h


----------



## gerwinator (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

moin moin,
war gestern wieder mit willi in dahme und waren gegen 17.30 da und dann haben wir erstmal versucht den hornhechten nachzustellen. auf blinker nur nachläufer und dann mal ganz simpel mit wasserkugelmontage und heringsfetzen konnten wir noch welche erwischen, willi hat anstatt wasserkugel aber sbiro genomm...naja, bis halb 8 hatte ich 3 und willi zwei und dann sind wa aufm parkplatz ersmal grillen gegangen mit som einmalgrill...
brot superschwarz, fleisch ging, als dann der grün weiße-party-bus an uns vorbei is schoss in mir kurz adrenalin hoch  die haben aber nur kurz geguckt und dann weitergefahrn... (grillen is doch auf öffentlichen parkpolätzen verboten oder?) :q 

naja, um halb 10 dann wieder ins wasser und von 10 bis 11 hatte ich dann noch 6 dorsche, wovon 3 passten, und willi hatte einen, der allerdings nicht passte.

war sonst wieder n ganz netter tag, mal abgesehn das sich mein halskratzn in ne vernünftige erkältung verwandelt hat... #t 

ach, als wir ankamen war da n ganz seltsames gerät im wasser, vlt erkennt das einer aufm foto? ich dachte anne borinsel und willi befürhtete erst das es ein fischtrawler is. 

fazit: die dorsche sind noch in landnähe


----------



## theactor (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

geniales Schnabeltier-Schnabelbild #6 
Petri zum Fang-Grill-Fang-Abend!

|wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> ach, als wir ankamen war da n ganz seltsames gerät im wasser, vlt erkennt das einer aufm foto? ich dachte anne borinsel und willi befürhtete erst das es ein fischtrawler is.




Moin,
dat sieht nach nem Schwimmkran aus.

Dat Hornhechtbild ist echt cool!!!  #6 

Greetz & Petri

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## BigBird (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

So moin moin,
hier mal ein Kurzbericht von gestern Abend/Nacht

Ort: Sierksdorf
Zeit: 19:00 - 23:50
Wind: 4-5 bft N/E auflandig
Wellen: verdammt hoch
Wasser: sehr trüb, viel freischwebende Algen
Köder: Blinker 
Fische: Ich 4 Hornies und 1 Dorsch (alle wieder ins Wasser gerutscht)
           Kollege 1 Hornie und 1 55er Dorsch

War verdammt schweres Angeln und auch verdammt nass. Wir haben so einige Wellen volle Lotte mitgenommen. Da half auch kein festgezurrter Gürtel um die Wathose mehr... #d 
An und für sich ganz lustiges Angeln. Hardcore-Fishing bringt auch Fisch


----------



## Lionhead (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moinmoin,
hier mein Kurzbericht von heute morgen

Ort: Weissenhaus
Zeit: 7:15 -11:00
Wind: 2-3 bft N/E auflandig
Wellen: schon ziemlich groß
Wasser: sehr trüb, viel freischwebende Algen
Köder: roter Doppelschwanztwister am 14 g Erie-Kopf 
Fische: Ich 11 Dorsche (davon 6 > 50 cm)
Schwiegervater 2 Hornies (Fetzen,Sbiro) und 13 Dorsche

Es war irgendwie so leer in WH....  
Spaßig, aber mit dem Schlauchboot an der Grenze des Möglichen. Das war Dorsch-UL-Fisching wie es nicht im Buche steht. (2,10 m Spinnrute 10-30g, Spro Blue Arc 8200, 12 er Fireline) :q 
So ich gehen jatzt ins Bett....
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## troutfisher (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Die hast du doch von irgend ein Fischer gekauft !!!

*Fangbericht vom 15.05.05 in Waabs ( Bellyboat )*

Wetter und Wasser wie Beitrag da vor.

1x Hornie 
2 x Weg

Und die Fliegenspitze abgebrochen, ganz toller Tag #q :c #q :c 

Ich gehe jetzt ein Trinken ( Bin stock sauer ))|gr: |gr: 

gruß troutfisher


----------



## Hamsterson (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 15.05. von 16.00 – 19.00 Uhr
Ort: Dänisch-Nienhof
Angelmethode: Schleppen mit Belly-Boat
Köder: 20g Bleikugel 
Beifänger: 2 rote Twister
Wassertemperatur: 10°C laut BSH
Lufttemperatur: k. A.
Wind: 1-2 aus Nord
Tiefe: 6-12Meter
Habitat (Grund): k. A.
Fang: so etwa 10 Dorsche, 4 maßig
Sonstiges: Mein schlechtester Angeltag in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Lionhead (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				troutfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Die hast du doch von irgend ein Fischer gekauft !!!
> 
> *Fangbericht vom 15.05.05 in Waabs ( Bellyboat )*
> 
> ...


 
Nicht ärgern, einfach alles falsch machen. (Dorsche fängst du abends oder morgens vor Sonnenaufgang und weit raus mußt du, in 10 m Tiefe und dann braune Gummifische oder Wobbler)
dann klappt das auch mit die Fische... :q  :q 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## gerstmichel (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Johuu mein erster maßiger Dorsch, mein erster Dorsch beim Watangeln mit Wobbler überhaupt !!!:q 

Wann: 13.05. von 22.00 – 00.00 Uhr
Ort: Sierksdorf Steilküste
Angelmethode: Watangeln
Köder: 12g Wobbler mit Rassel 
Beifänger: -
Wassertemperatur: ca. 9°C
Lufttemperatur: ca. 12°C
Wind: 0-1 N-NNO
Tiefe: ca. 1-2,5 Meter
Habitat (Grund): gemischt
Fang: ganz genau 1 Dorsch, mit 44cm maßig um ca. 23:00h

Aufgrund der zunehmenden Dunkelheit, es war 1/4 Mond, bin ich nicht weiter als etwas über Knietief in die Ostsee gegangen, sonst wäte da vielleicht etwas mehr bei rumgekommen. #c 

Aber es war wie schon gesagt mein erster. Am Samstag Abend lag er dann gut gewürzt un mit frischem Knoblauch gefüllt in Alufolie verpackt auf dem Grill. #6 

Lecker war er!! :q


----------



## sunny (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@gerstmichel

Petri zu deinem ersten Stranddorsch. Jetzt wo der Bann gebrochen ist, kann es nur noch steil nach vorne gehen #6 .

sunny #h


----------



## Lionhead (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin Boardies,
noch drei Anmerkungen zu meinem Angeltag am Sonntag Morgen.
Es war der einzige Vormittag mit Sonnenschein in den letzten Tagen. Ich habe mit Sonnenbrille geangelt und aufgehört, als auch die Sonne verschwand (11.00 Uhr).
Zweite Anmerkung:Alle Dorsche spuckten teilweise noch lebende Kleinkrabben aus. Sie müssen wahre Fressorgien gefeiert haben. Insofern war mein roter Doppelschwanztwister vielleicht nicht so verkehrt.
Vielleicht helfen diese Infos ja einigen von Euch.
Dritte Anmerkung:
Gegenüber 2003 (2004 fiel für mich aus) fiel auf, daß die Fischernetze fehlten. Fangen die Fischer jetzt alle Zander in der Elbe? Mein Fazit:
Wenn das Wetter stimmt, ab an die Ostsee und Dorsche fangen....

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Schwede 11 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

So nun will ich auch!

Waren Gestern Abend in Dazendorf!
Erster Blick vom Parkplatz!SCH...... Fischer  bringt gerade Netze aus? #d 
Nein Holt sie wieder ein!!!!!
Gut! :k 
Wir Angelten von 21:30 bis ooo Uhr
Ergebnis 4 Dorsche 
Einen Mefo nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze!
Alle Dorsche Bissen auf schwarzen Wobbler!

MFG Timo


----------



## Since1887 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Nichts mehr los mit den Dorschen??


----------



## Borsti (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin!
Nacht vom 2. auf den 3. waren wir zu zweit bei Stoltera (westl. Warnemünde). Ab ca. 19.30 bis 23:30 6 Dorsche zwischen 35 und 46 cm. Alle auf Thor rot/schwarz später Thor schwarz. Ungemütliche Nacht, aber gut. In der Morgendämmerung noch ein weiterer 44cm Dorsch und ein Hornhecht-Aussteiger.
Gruß,
Borsti


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

5.Juni 16:30 - 22:00 Uhr

Bellyboat vor Dahme 

Köder Gladsax rot/schwarz 20 Gr.

jede Menge Dorsch zwischen 35 und 45 cm (zeitweise jeder Wurf ein Treffer)
und ein paar bessere (50+) für die Küche.

 #h


----------



## Broesel (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Oh..sie sind doch noch da...die Dorsche...aber mich stört dieses "Reizwort...Belly!!!"... :q  Dennoch Petri!! 
Aber sach ma..der Wind war doch recht heftig...ohne Probs, dein Ausflug?? #t


----------



## Medo (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber mich stört dieses "Reizwort...Belly!!!"... :q Petri!!


 

da hat man mir aber was anderes erzählt 

mach mal erstmal die terrasse fertig und dann....:q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Oh..sie sind doch noch da...die Dorsche...aber mich stört dieses "Reizwort...Belly!!!"... :q  Dennoch Petri!!
> Aber sach ma..der Wind war doch recht heftig...ohne Probs, dein Ausflug?? #t



absolut keine Probleme, ausser das es etwas zugig am Hals war  |supergri 
Im übrigen hatte ich einen Neuling im Schlepptau. Wenn es mirt zu gefährlich erschienen wäre, dann hätten wir mit Sicherheit von der Küste gefischt.
Ging aber wider Erwarten total problemlos und hat Spaß gemacht.
Hab' übrigens immer ein Bellyplätzchen für Dich frei Brösel  #h


----------



## MichaelB (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin,





			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Oh..sie sind doch noch da...die Dorsche...


 Aber nicht dort, wo der Strandläufer hinwerfen kann  



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> aber mich stört dieses "Reizwort...Belly!!!"...


 Ach Broesel, nun zieh Dir doch eeeendlich den Rock aus |rolleyes 

@Diggler: na dann mal Petri zu nächsten gelungenen Einführung - Du bekommst ja wohl gar nicht genug :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@Diggler
Guiding mit Einführung.........
Ist das ne Art Ascot-Service.. |supergri  

PS. Weiter oben hat ein gewisser Medo gepostet; ist der neu hier.. |kopfkrat


----------



## Mini-Broesel (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> absolut keine Probleme, ausser das es etwas zugig am Hals war  |supergri
> Im übrigen hatte ich einen Neuling im Schlepptau. Wenn es mirt zu gefährlich erschienen wäre, dann hätten wir mit Sicherheit von der Küste gefischt.
> Ging aber wider Erwarten total problemlos und hat Spaß gemacht.
> Hab' übrigens immer ein Bellyplätzchen für Dich frei Brösel  #h




Da freut er sich bestimmt |rotwerden  .Also halt weiter einen Platz im BB frei. |supergri


----------



## Medo (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@mini broesel

da du dich am samstag ja mal alleine zu hause aufhalten durftest, kannst du dem mini-broesel mit bart  ja auch mal was gutes tun und beim diggler einen einführungskurs für ihn buchen!

mama broesel hat ja nichts dagegen, wenn broesel-bärti die terasse fertig hat....

.... also mit ranklotzen und das digglerticket bestellen


----------



## Mini-Broesel (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Werd ich machen


----------



## Broesel (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

hhmmpfff....wasn hier los... :c 
Verschwörrung schon innerhalb der Familie??...Man kann noch nicht mal in Ruhe arbeiten gehen...und schon... #c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

...wenn das so weiter geht mit Dir, dann sitzt Dein Filius schon vor Dir in der Gummiente....

Also Mini-Brösel....wenn Papa ja sagt, dann gilt für Dich das gleiche Angebot  |supergri 

P.S.: Aber nicht den armen Kerl nachher mit dem ganzen Fisch ärgern.....
Übernimmst Du halt die Rolle des "Ernährers" wenn er nicht will  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Mini-Broesel (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an #v


----------



## Broesel (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Mini-Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an #v



wie..jetzt... #d  |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> wie..jetzt... #d  |kopfkrat



Tja mien Jung.... nu wart dat eng  |supergri 
Wenn Dir Dein Sohn erstmal in den Ohren liegt, dass Belly fahren sooo schön ist und das man soooo viele Fische abgreifen kann....au weia....
Also ich möchte dann nicht in Deiner Haut stecken, wenn Sohnemann Mama auf seine Seite zieht und die gemeinsam anfangen Dich zu bequatschen  |supergri 
Überleg mal lieber, ob Du Ihm zuvor kommst   
Mir ist es relativ egal, welcher Brösel der Erste im Belly ist  |supergri 

P.S.: Natürlich müsste ich das Einverständnis von Papa Brösel für so etwas haben, aber das klären wir gemeinsam  #h


----------



## Medo (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

ich bin unschuldig


----------



## Fischbox (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

|muahah: Ach Mädels, das AB bietet wirklich Unterhaltung vom allerfeinsten. Ich könnte mich beömmeln :q .

Bin gespannt wann die ersten Wetten eingehen, vonb wegen wer als erster die Gummiente besteigt.

a.) Brösel
b.) Mini-Brösel

...oder eventuell sogar

c.) Frau Bröseline  |kopfkrat ?!?

Keine Ahnung, aber ist schon 'ne spannende Story.


@Mini-Brösel

Sehr starker und cleverer Auftritt #6


----------



## Fischbox (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin unschuldig



...und ich erstmal...  #t


----------



## Mini-Broesel (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> hhmmpfff....wasn hier los... :c
> Verschwörrung schon innerhalb der Familie??...Man kann noch nicht mal in Ruhe arbeiten gehen...und schon... #c




Och Papi nimm das nicht so ernst.....Aber trotzdem wirst du dem Bann des Bellybootes nicht entwischen...  denn wenn ich noch Mama auf meine Seite rufe wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben dich rein zusetzen :q  #h


----------



## oh-nemo (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Demnäxt steht im Familienfangbuch der Broesels:
Sven the Belly-Broesel - fängt 15 Dorsche,alle in guter Grösse
Joerch the Photo-Broesel - macht aufnahmen am Strand von 15 Dorschen in guter Grösse :m  :q
Joerch wie arbeiten dran............


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Armer Brösel,
selbst seine Familie hat sich gegen sein Strandläufertum verschworen...  :q  :q  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

....ich sach ja.... so weit vom Schuss ist er eben doch nicht...das Virus sucht sich seine Opfer überall  :q 
Allerdings manchmal nicht so ganz ohne etwas nachzuhelfen  :q  :q


----------



## theactor (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

ich hab da auch kein Mitleid -- :g 

Das ist wie mich "bockigen" Ellis - da ist's dann erst recht reizvoll...

Also, Broesel-Elli: bock mal ruhig weiter...:q 

@Minibroesel: immer schön dranbleiben! Und bei Mama musst Du einfach nur Deinen ganzen söhnlichen Charme ausspielen - dann klappt das schon #6 

#h


----------



## Fastroller (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Ähm nur mal so nebenbei... #h 

was hat das denn jetzt noch mal genau mit dem Thema aktuelle Dorschfänge zu tun ? |uhoh: 

Ihr bringt mich schon wieder janz durcheinander...

P. S. was noch viel schlimmer ist, ich habe auch noch nie im Belly gesessen, scheine aber auch heftigst von diesem hartnäckigen Virus infiziert zu sein...

Mensch Brösel, machen wir ne spontane Freitags Bestellung! Sag bescheid, und ich drücke auf den Togiak Bestellbutton ! Den Kindern brauchen wir ja nix zu sagen....ok ? |kopfkrat 

Und Strandläufer bleiben wir  ja trotzdem, wenn wir mal für Kleine Dorsche müssen :q 

los, sach an ! #6  #6


----------



## theactor (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

dieser kleine Offtopic-Schwenk trägt dazu bei, dass hier bald mehr Fänge gepostet werden können  #6 GELL,  JOERCH!! 

(Ausserdem finde ich persönlich solche spontanen "Entwicklungen" recht amüsant  )

#h


----------



## Broesel (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@Fastroller,
nene...lieber nicht...bevor ich nicht nen gaaanz vorsichtigen Flossenschlag in ner Gummiente gemacht habe... |kopfkrat 

@Gnifltz
schön, dass du Mitleid hast...ist echt schon schlimm sowas...  

@Fischbox,
wie sind die Quoten eigentlich zur Zeit??? |supergri


----------



## Fischbox (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Die Quoten |kopfkrat ? 

Also mit Bröseline kann man noch reich werden, aber auf den Mini-Brösel und/oder den Mini-Brösel mit Schnurrbart lohnt es sich nicht zu wetten. Der mit ohne Schnurrbart ist wahrscheinlich viel zu heiss aufs Fischen, als das er sich dem Bellywahn jemals ganz entziehen kann und der mit Schnurrbart ist auch schon halb weich gekocht. Die Bellygemeinde drängelt halt zu dolle. Irgendwann hat sie auch Ihn am Kragen. #6


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

OFFTOPIC ON

@Bellyzicke :q
Jetzt mal im Ernst,ne probefahrt kannst Du doch garnicht ablehnen.
Bei guten Wetterverhältnissen natürlich.
Fische in Reichweite die wir vom Beach nie bekommen würden,ausserdem was könntst Du für goile Aufnahmen machen.....
Und wenn Du nicht paddeln möchtest,es gibt auch *:m Pontoon-Boote* die sich blitzschnell  rudern lassen.
An so nem Teil habe ich starkes Interesse.

OFFTOPIC out


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

hi bbfans ich für meinen teil bin nachdem ich zwei tage nicht mehr laufen konnte vom bb wieder weg.arbeite im stehen und will nicht immer wie ein kuhhirte rumlaufen.so breitbeinig und langsam.vv


----------



## Fischbox (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				esox02 schrieb:
			
		

> hi bbfans ich für meinen teil bin nachdem ich zwei tage nicht mehr laufen konnte vom bb wieder weg.arbeite im stehen und will nicht immer wie ein kuhhirte rumlaufen.so breitbeinig und langsam.vv



SPALTER   #q


----------



## gerstmichel (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin Moin,

also:

Wann: Samstag, 11.06.05, 22:30 -23:30h
Wo: Dahmeshöved LT
Wie: Spinn
Womit: Siehe Signatur
Was: Dorsche
Wieviel: 2
Wiegroß: 35, 44 (der 35er war aber ganz schön glitschig...:m )
Wind: ablandig
Wasser: klar 

Sonstiges: Da waren noch 2 mit BB, die hatten natürlich mehr. Aber ich habe darum gekämpft, wie ein Mann kämpfen muss... :q


----------



## Marc aus HH (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin Moin Jungs!

Wollte eigentlich nur mal kurz fragen, was im Moment so in Dahme/Dahmeshoved/Steilküste mit den Dorschen los ist??? Welche Zeit beißen sie oder beißen sie überhaupt??? Besteht tagsüber noch Chance auf Hornhecht???

Würde mich über Infos sehr freuen, da ich am Wochenende mal in Dahme vorbei schauen wollte... ;-)

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich melden!

Gruß Marc

(Ich wollte Watfischen betreiben =))


----------



## gerstmichel (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Geh auf Dorsch, ab SU sollte es klappen. Hornies machen sich rar, die Rapsblüte ist ja auch vorbei. Eventuell kannst du noch vereinzelt welche erwischen. Sozwischen 9:00 und 13:00h sollte eine gute Zeit sein.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (30. August 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hi#h 
War Am Samstag Mit Meinem Lüdden Und Einer Freundin Am Rosenfelder Strand:q 
Von Ca 20 Uhr Bis 01 Uhr Nachts|uhoh:   BEI W/SW WIND
Ab 23 Uhr Kamen Die Bisse Dann Endlich 
Als Köder Hatten Wir Wattwürmer Und Selbst Gesammelte Regenwürmer
Bei Den Ersten Bissen Gingen Die Anschläge Alle Ins Leere ;+ 
Als Die Montagen Dann Wieder Am Strand Waren Sahen Wir Wie Geschickt Die Würmer Vom Haken Gelutscht Wurden |gr: 
so Haben Wir Dann Vor Den Wattwurm Einen Regenwurm Aufgezogen Und Siehe Da Es Funktionierte Gleichg Besser#6 
Wir Konnte Insgesamt 8 Dorsche Landen Von Dehnen 3 Zwischen 40 Und 45 Cm Waren
Das Lässt Auf Eine Gute Saison Für Brandung Und Küste Hoffen


----------



## Hendrik (6. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin!!

Wollte heute oder morgen Abend mal mit der Spinnrute losziehen - sind die Dorsche in Wurfweite oder lohnt es sich nicht??


----------



## gerstmichel (6. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Kommt drauf an wie weit du werfen kannst...|kopfkrat 

Ich glaube es ist noch zu warm. #c Warte mal bis Ende September/Anfang Oktober da könnte ich mir vorstellen, unter Wahrung des Spinn-Sicherheitsabstandes, neben dir zu stehen, und dir die besten Dorsche vor der Nase wegzuschnappen...|supergri


----------



## Dorschi (6. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Is garnich zu warm!  Guckt mal :Klicker leider in´s falsche Unterforum gestellt 
Einfach auf die Dämmerung warten
Beste Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle (6. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hey Leute 
Die Dorsche sind noch nicht in Reichweite der Spinnfischer!!
Ich war am Wochende an der Ostsee und abends und Nachts war bei mir nicht los weder mit Spinnfischen noch mit der Fliege!!
Aber am Tage bin ich dann mit meinem SChlauchboot rausgefahren und da war Fisch ohne Ende!!
Aber nur auf der 6m Linie ich habe es im flacherem und tieferem versucht aber dort waren die Dorsche  nur sehr vereinzelt!!
Ich würde sagen Spinnfischen auf Dorsch lohnt sich noch nicht aber es wird bald losgehen!!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Hendrik (6. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

ist wirklich ziemlich warm heute - aber am späten abend bzw. nachts müsste doch was gehen  |kopfkrat


----------



## Patty (6. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

War gestern Abend am Brodtner Ufer. War um 19.00 Uhr da und hab bis 22.00 Uhr im Wasser gestanden 

(mussten dann abbrechen, hatte einen Kumpel mit der gestern Abend seinen ersten Angeltag mit Wathose hatte. Wie das dann so ist werden alle guten Ratschläge schnell über Bord geschmissen. Der gute Junge hat zwei Schritte rückwärts gemacht, dann war da dieser Stein. Hab nur das platschen gehört und dann kam er auch schon wieder hoch). 

Ich war eigentlich optimistisch, da das Wasser sehr trübe war. Leider ging bis zum Abbruch noch nix.

Petri Patty


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

So Jungs. Henne und ich fahren heute Abend wohl doch los. Ist zwar sehr warm, aber vielleicht hat jemand doch noch einen guten Tipp für uns? Pelzerhagen, Dahme oder doch WH vielleicht sogar DD???? Bitte sagt mal wat feines..... #6


----------



## Hendrik (7. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

...auf jeden Fall werden wir berichten was unser Test heute abend ergeben hat  #6


----------



## symphy (7. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Na dann mal viel Petri euch beiden #6 


Warte schon auffn Bericht ,will auch die Tage mal ans Meer fahren und den Spöket quälen ......................................|supergri


----------



## AKor74 (7. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Sagt mal, wie sieht es denn aus mit Dorsch vom Strand an der Nordsee??? Habe bisher nur Platte gehabt bei Brandungsangeln. Wollte mal einige Meter reingehen und gewaltig ausholen mit der Spinne????


----------



## symphy (8. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@ pasi und henne 


Was los da mit euch Jungs??????????????|kopfkrat 

Zu viel Sprit und ne Nullnummer ,oder was 
Glaub ich aber nicht ,ihr macht es spannend oder seit noch gar nicht wieder da ,was ...............

Schreib mal was ging


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Jau wir hatten Fisch..... Ich am Band aber der ist wieder verschollen in der Tiefe und Henne hat mich mal richtig nass gemacht. Er hatte 2 richtig schöne Leo´s von 43 und 44 cm und auch einen Aussteiger. Seine allerersten Leo´s beim Spinnfischen überhaupt. Dazu noch einmal ein kräftiges
*PETRI HEIL HENNE *  #6#6#6....

Einen faden Nachgeschmack hatte das ganze dann doch noch... Wir beide hatten Wassereinbruch in der Büx  :r !!!! Mit anderen Worten... Wir hatten beide einen ziemlich Feuchten in der Büx!!! Also heute noch schnell zum Dealer und neue geholt.... Jetzt hab ich endlich was richtig feines #6#6#6

Als Bonus hab ich letzte Nacht gegen 01:45 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz einen lütten Mefokescher gefunden! Keiner weit und breit also mein!!!!  #c 

P.s.: Wir waren in WH!


----------



## Dorschi (8. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

vielleicht meldet sich ja der, der ihn vermißt!


----------



## symphy (8. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

na dann mal Petri Henne #6


----------



## Hamsterson (8. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Ich war am Freitag mit BB in Dänisch-Nienhof. Netze in 2 Reihen, so weit das Auge reicht. Habe 4 gerade noch maßige Dorsche und zum ersten mal in meinem Leben 4 Wittlinge. An einer Stelle bissen sie fast pausenlos, ich hate aber keine kleinere Köder. Die sind echt witzig die Vieher.


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht meldet sich ja der, der ihn vermißt!



Wenn ja, dann kann er ihn gerne wiederhaben, aber ich denke, dass das nicht der Fall sein wird, dass er sich hier meldet. So ein 0815 Kescher kostet 3,66€ im Aquaristikladen  :m .....


----------



## Dorschi (9. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Na dann viel Spaß im Aquarium!


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spaß im Aquarium!



Jau danke Dorschi...... Wenn Du willst, dann leih ich ihn Dir mal  #h  :q


----------



## Micha B (22. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Die Dorsche sind von der Küste zu holen.

War 2 mal draussen und hatte 7 Stück um die 45-50cm am Ring.

Näheres im Mefoteil.

Und lecker sind sie!!


----------



## Waveman (26. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket rot/schwarz
Beifänger:-
Wassertemperatur: 16 °C
Lufttemperatur:18 °C
Wind:S/O 2-3Bft 
Tiefe:2-3 Meter
Habitat (Grund):Mischgrund
Fänger: Ich
Sonstiges: Letzten Sonnabend von 19.00 bis 20.30 Uhr auf Kegneas (Als -DK), die Mefos waren gut am jagen konnte aber "nur" zwei 50iger Dorsche verhaften. - Geht los ))


----------



## Patty (28. September 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wo: Dahmeshöved
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket rot/ Schwarz; Hansen flash silber; usw...
Wassertemperatur: geschätzte 16°C
Lufttemperatur: geschätzte 17°C
Uhrzeit: 17.00 bis 20.00 Uhr
Wind: S 2-3 Bft
Wassertiefe: 1,50-3m
Grund: Leo
Fänger: Ich und mein "Angelazubi"
Fänge: 12 Leos, insgesamt dürften 7 Stk. zwischen 50 und 63cm den Heimweg mit antreten
Besonderes: Die ersten Leos kammen schon gegen 18.00 Uhr auf das Riff, nach einbruch der Dunkelheit viele Bisse keine 10 Meter von uns entfernt


----------



## Hov-Micha (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wo: Fehmarn
Wann: letzte Woche
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket rot/schwarz; Gladsax schwarz
Wassertemperatur: 15°C
Lufttemperatur: 14°C
Uhrzeit: 17.00 bis 20.00 Uhr
Wind: SW 2-3 Bft
Wassertiefe: 1,50-3m
Grund: Leo
Fänger: Ich
Zuschauer: u.a. Udo S. vonne Insel  |supergri  
Fänge: 20 Leos insgesamt, 12 Stk. zwischen 45 und 55cm liegen auf Eis bzw sind schon verdaut
Besonderes: An 2 Tagen Netze soweit das Auge reicht, recht nah am Ufer  |evil:  hab da komischerweise am besten gefangen  |kopfkrat ! Mein 1. geharkter Fisch war´ne grosse *Platte*   ;+  Drilling voll genommen, Sachen gibt´s!! Leo´s haben teilweise erst kurz vor den Füßen gebissen. Horni´s sind immernoch unterwegs und auch Meeräschen. Mefo´s leider Fehlanzeige  :c


----------



## sunny (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wo: Dahmeshöved
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: morgens Spöket Nr. 273, abends rot/schwarz 
Wassertemperatur: geschätzte 15°C
Lufttemperatur: morgens 8, abends 15°C
Uhrzeit: morgens 05.00 bis 07.30 Uhr, abends von 17.00 bis 19.30 Uhr
Wind: morgens West 2-3 Bft, abends Nord-Ost 2 Bft 
Wassertiefe: 1,50-3m
Grund: Leo
Fänger: Ich 
Fänge: morgens 8 Leo's :q , wovon sechs mit nach Sehnde fuhren und abends 3 Leo's. Die wollten auch noch mit.
Abends war schwieriges anglen, da unheimlich viel Kleinkraut im Wasser unterwegs war.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wo: ROSENFELDE
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder:  Spöket Nr. 20, rot/schwarz 
Wassertemperatur: ca. 15°C
Lufttemperatur: mild
Uhrzeit: abends von 19.00 bis 22,00 Uhr
Wind: abends S/O 2-3   zu nehmend  
Wassertiefe: 1,00- 2,00 m
Grund: Leo / vorgelagert Sandbänke 
Angler :Ich
Fänge: 6 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 45 cm


----------



## Laggo (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wo: DH
Angelmethode: Bellyoot
Köder: Alles propiert,dann Gummi Orange und Stint 
Wassertemperatur: Oberflächentemperatur 15°C
Lufttemperatur: KA
Uhrzeit: morgens 06.00 bis 11.30 Uhr
Wind: morgens Süd West 2-3 Bft Wassertiefe: 5-6 Meter
Grund: Leo und Seegras
Fänger: Ich 
Fänge: ca. 15 Leo's  , wovon ich 5 mitgenommen habe!

Die ersten 2 Stunden wollte so rein garnichts laufen,hab alle bewährten Köder durch probiert und hatte nicht einen Zupfer!
Dann hab ich hab ich mal aus Verzweiflung  einen Orangen Gummifisch angebaumelt und schon beim ersten wurf hats gerappelt!!!
Das ging dann 1 1/2 Stunden so, nur auf den Köder(bis auf einen, auf Stint) und nur an der einen Stelle!
Hab dann geankert und sozusagen vom Fernsehsessel aus gediggelt, war absolut genial!!!
Die größen waren alle so zwischen 40 und 45 cm + 2 Ü 50!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Deichkind (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@ laggo

sech mal schieter, ich dachte du hätttest pünktlich zum saisonstart den flunken in gips? oder schon wieder ab. wahrscheinlich war das nur wieder eins deiner hinterlistigen täuschungsmanöver, um katzen alleine baden zu gehen, was? 

werde dieses wochenende (hoffentlich mit andreasg zusammen) wieder angreifen. die letzten male war dahme recht gut, ausser das insgesamt 14 bb-kapitäne unterwegs waren. wo kommt das gummi-pack nur alles her?


----------



## Reppi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Laggo, Du alter Hobbysportler mit den maroden Knochen..... 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie das Rollstuhlangeln bei dir so gut funzt..
@Deichkatze
Mal sehen, ich will wollte ggf. auch unterwegs.......


----------



## Deichkind (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@ reppi / laggo

wann willst du los? freitag, samstag oder sonntag?

neuste news!!!!!: andreasg geht fremd! ja, ja, in der tat! insiderinformationen zufolge hat er was mit vossi und wird sich mit ihm am wochenende auch treffen! wollen irgend etwas selbstgebundenes wedeln? keine ahnung was die meinen, frage aus gründen der errötung besser auch nicht nach!|supergri


----------



## Laggo (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hab, oder hatte den großen Zeh an 2 Stellen gebrochen, da kriegt man n Gips den man sich ohne weiteres ausziehen kann#6 
Das Wahre war das aber noch nicht deswegen hab ich auch geankert, und es mir bequem gemacht!
Dieses WE müßt Ihr wohl alleine losziehen, hab mich überreden lassen ne Kuttertour mitzumachen und meinen Flunken zu schonen!
Aber wir kriegen das diesen Herbst schon noch hin:m


----------



## oh-nemo (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab, oder hatte den großen Zeh an 2 Stellen gebrochen, da kriegt ma n Gips den man sich ohne weiteres ausziehen kann#6


Du hast aber auch die Seuche #d 
Wie bekommst Du das bloß immer wieder hin |kopfkrat 
Pass mal n büschen besser auf die "Feut" auf.

achso,n kleiner Insider.
1.Lederhosen
2.Hamburch
3.Bremen :q


----------



## Laggo (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Off Topic:

@Oh Nemo
Bis zur Boardi Kuttertour haben wir euch wieder ein:m 
Um einen Leuchtfeuer#6


----------



## oh-nemo (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Off Topic:
> 
> @Oh Nemo
> Bis zur Boardi Kuttertour haben wir euch wieder ein:m
> Um einen Leuchtfeuer#6


:m Um einen Leuchtfeuer,klar.
Näxtn Samstach macht S04 uns erstmal zum Tabellenführer :q


----------



## Since1887 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

So dann will ich auch mal:

Wann: 11.10.2005
Wo: Möltenort (ja Möltenort ihr habt richtig gelesen da scheint ja niemand zu angeln warum auch immer)
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder:Spöket Rot/Schwarz, Spöket Schwarz, Blauer Flash Hansen
Uhrzeit: 18:45-22:00
Grund: Leo
Fänger: ICH
Fänge: 4 Leos 

Wollte zuerst nach Kitzeberg da dort aber alle 30m Angler im Wasser standen, dachte ich mir ne das tue ich mir nicht an. Bin dann nach Möltenort gefahren und siehe da kein Angler. Habe da noch nie jemanden ausser mir und meinen Kumpels angeln sehen frage mich immer wieder warum. Ich also Rot Schwarzen Spöket angebaut und ins Wasser gewatet. Nach 10 Min hörte ich links neben mir ein lautes pfff....  dann wieder  pffff ich schaute hin und traute meinen Augen nicht. Es war ein Tümler der immer wieder auftauchte und in ca 50m Entfernung an mir vorbeischwomm. Hatte noch nie einen in der Ostsee bzw Förde gesehen. Naja dann dachte ich mir oh ha das wird wohl nichts mit Fisch, wenn der hier ist. Kaum war der Tümmler weg spürte ich einen Ruck in meiner Rute. Endlich mal kein Kraut (was mir teilweise fast den Nerv geraubt hat). Aber nach kurzem drill verlor ich den Fisch. Er wirkte aber auch an der Rute nicht groß. Naja dann ging die Sonne langsam unter und was sah ich 30m vor mir ausm Wasser springen? Ne Mefo ca. 60cm. War komplett ausm Wasser gesprungen sehr schöner Anblick. Ich also meinen Flash Hansen (Rot Schwarzer Spöket war beim Auswurf abgerissen grml) in die Richtung geworfen. Dann zwei Kurbelbewegungen BISS. Ich dachte geil die hab ich wirklich dran gekriegt. Aber denkste nach kurzem Drill merkte ich ist keine Mefo. Es war ein Dosch 42 cm. Aber auch über den freute ich mich. Dann habe ich weiter geangelt aber beissen wollte erstmal nichts mehr. Habe dann gegen 21 Uhr meinen Köder gewechselt. Schwarzer Spöket (große 18gr. Version) kam zum Einsatz. Erster Auswurf und gleich Biss. Einen Dorsch von 39cm konnte ich landen, aber der war ja so glitschig das er mir wieder ins Wasser fiel .Dann wieder die gleiche Stelle angeworfen.....Rums wieder ein Biss. Es war wieder ein Dorsch 45 cm. Den ich gleich versorgte und mitnahm. Dann hatte ich nach ein paar Minuten noch einen ca 35 cm und auch der war sehr glitschig. Naja dann kamen auf einmal Helikopter angeflogen. Diese flogen immer auf und ab und Leuchteten mit ihren Scheinwerfern aufs Wasser und auf ein Waldstück. AB diesem Zeitpunkt tat sich nichts mehr und deshalb brach ich um 22 Uhr das angeln zufrieden ab. Es war ein schöner Abend am Wasser und auch wenn ich wieder keine Mefo gefangen habe war ich doch zufrieden aufgrund der Ereignisse an diesem Abend.

Viele Grüße 
Since


----------



## Dorschminister (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 14.10.2005
Zeit: 18.00 bis 21.30 Uhr
Ort: Dameshöved
Angelmethode: Bellyboot Spinnfischen
Köder:Spöket 18gr. schwarz/orange
Beifänger:-----
Wassertemperatureschätzt ca.15°
Lufttemperatur:14°C
Wind:ich würde mal sagen o,o
Tiefea. 3-5m
Habitat (Grund):Leo
Fänger:Ich
Beißzeit: 18.30- 21.00 Uhr
Fang: 8 Dorsche wovon 4 wieder schwimmen gehen dürften


Gruß Steffen


----------



## platfisch7000 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@ Since1887
Schöner Bericht,war sehr gut und witzig zu lesen!
Aber ein 35cm Dorsch muß doch nicht glitschig sein,der ist doch eh untermaßig?!:q 

Plattfisch


----------



## platfisch7000 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Angelmethode:Watfischen
Köder:20-30 g Zocker
Beifänger keine
Wassertemperaturuhh ;+ so zwischen12 und 14Grad
Lufttemperatur:19,5 Grad
Wind:Eigendlich gar kein Wind!Qualm meiner Zigarrette stieg senkrecht hoch
Tiefe:13 - 15 Meter
Habitat (Grund):Leo
Fänger:Ich
Sonstiges
Es war am 14.10.05 von ca.17:00 - 19:15 Uhr in DK (Abenraa-Bucht)
Bin auf ein Muschelriff hinausgewatet wo man mit Würfen um die 60-80 m,
Wassertiefen von 13 -15 m erreicht!Gefangen habe ich 10 Dorsche und ein Wittling!4 Dorsche zwischen 44-57cm habe ich mitgenommen,der Rest ging zurück!


----------



## Havorred01 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin Plattfisch!!

Sag mal, magst du mir die Stelle sagen, wo man so schnell auf Tiefe kommt? Ich kenn in der Gegend nur eine Stelle wo man so schnell auf Tiefe kommt, aber die ist nicht im Abbenraa Fjord, sondern in der Bucht dardrüber. 

Gruß 
Havorred


----------



## Dierk01 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo Leute, #h

 ich war am 14. nachmittags mit dem Belly in Dahmeshöved auf Höhe Leuchtturm unterwegs. 
Es gab mehr Klasse als Masse. Nach dem 4. Wurf hatte ich einen sehr guten Dorsch zwischen 60 u. 70 cm (ehrlich ) am Haken. Als ich den ohne Kescher aufs Belly ziehen wollte hat er sich schwanzwedelnt verabschiedet.

Dann blieb ich ca eine Stunde ohne Biss, bis ich dann (mit Kescher) einen 75er landen konnte. Später gesellte sich dann noch ein 50 er dazu.

Damit Ihr mir die 75 glaubt, hab ich  ein Bild mit rangehängt.

Schönen Gruß 
Dierk


----------



## Skorpion (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hi gerneangler,

wir glauben dir schon#6 

Dort sind ü70-ger Dorsche  sogar vom Ufer aus möglich  

Also Petri zur "Klasse" :m


----------



## T4_Christian (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

super Fang!!
da fischt man doch gerne mehr "klasse" als Masse#6 
wenn man bedenkt wie weit einige für diese größe rausfahren und die stehen da "fast" unter Land.
Nur mal so aus neugier..wieder rot/schwarzer Spöket?


----------



## Dierk01 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo Christian, 

falsch geraten, es war ein 20  gr. Kupfersnaps.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@ Dierk

geiler Fisch und geiler Köder #6 

Gratuliere.....ich werde am Samstag morgen wohl mal wieder "boaten" #h


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

War heute wieder in Brodten los.
Gebissen hat ein Dorsch um 19:00 Uhr auf schwarzen Gladsax.
Hat geschüttet wie aus Eimern und Wind war angeblich S 4.


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 22.10.05
Wo: Presen / Fehmarn
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Gladax, Snaps, Hansen Flash
Beifänger: keine
Wassertemperatur: so ca. 14 Grad
Lufttemperatur: ca. 13 Grad
Wind: 5-6 Bft aus Süd-West, bewölkt, später Regen
Tiefe: bis 3  Meter
Habitat (Grund):Leo
Fängerrillignshase und Ich

geangelt wurde von ca. 17.00 Uhr bis 21.00 Uhr und wir hatten in der Zeit nur einen ernsthaften Biss und einen Dorsch von ca. 50cm auf meinem rot/schwarzem Snaps mit 20gr.


----------



## Smallmouth (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 23.10.2005
Zeit: 16.00 bis 18.30 Uhr
Ort: Dameshöved/Riff
Angelmethode: Bellyboot Spinnfischen
Köder:Hansen Flash 12gr. schwarz/violett
Beifängerolar Shrimp orange und schwarz Eigenbau
Wassertemperatureschätzt ca.13°
Lufttemperatur:14°C
Wind:Nordwst 2-3
Tiefe ca. 3-5m
Habitat (Grund):Leo und Muschelgrund
Fänger:Ich und murat
Beißzeit: ganze Zeit
Fang:ab 10 Dorsche aufgehört zu zählen , alles gute Kämpfer von 50cm bis 65cm
Besonderheiten: Eigentlich keine , das Riff wie ich es kenne "voller Fische" , nur die Strömung war wirklich brutal , es waren noch drei weiter Bellies draussen 
und man konnte auch hier ständig krumme Ruten beobachten.


----------



## Patty (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@ smallmouth,

schade, ich han wieder mal verpasst nen Boardie kennen zu lernen. Wir standen zu zweit im Wasser unterhalb des Leuchtturms. Kann aber auf jeden Fall die Klasse von Dahmeshöved bestätigen. Ich habe in der Zeit von 17.00 bis 20.00 Uhr 7 schöne Dorsche verhaftet.  5 stück zwischen 50 und 58 cm durften die Heimreise mit antreten. Wie so oft in Dh kamen die Leos sehr früh unter Land. Den ersten hatte ich bereits um 17.15 den nächsten 5 Minuten später. Ab 19.30 tat sich nichts mehr. Gefischt habe ich zuerst mit einem kupferfarbenen Kintic Salty in 20g und später mit  Snaps 20g  Kupfer und schwarz.

Petri Patty


----------



## Reppi (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo Kai-Uwe !
Gut zu lesen, dass Du wieder fit bist !
Wenn es nächsten Monat mal paßt, sollten wir endlich mal ne gemeinsame Tour unternehmen.#6


----------



## platfisch7000 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo,
wo zum Geier ist denn Dameshöved???Welche Ecke?
Kenne ich garnicht?!
Kann man dort gut mit dem BB starten?Ist es vom Auto weit zum Strand?
Wäre nett ,wenn Jemand mir diese Fragen beantwortet!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## hanhjr (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Ist 1,5 km südlich von Dahme und super zu erreichen#6 
BB geht top- zur Not vom Dahmer Taucherparklatz aus.


----------



## Smallmouth (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo Uwe ,

ja war ein erster Versuch und dann noch mit meinem Oldtimmer U- RT( 6 Jahre alt und der Schlauch war noch nie aus der Hülle , wahrscheinlich schon fest gewachsen)
Aber so  wirklich gut getan hat es mir nicht getan , die Strömung war einfach zu stark und du weißt ja ,Oldtimer sind zwar zuverlässig aber leider auch langsam
und schwerfällig zu fahren.
Das nächste Mal kommt das Potoon zum Einsatz , da kann ich dann auch rudern.

Bis dann ich melde mich rechtzeitig wenns wieder losgeht.


----------



## Fischbox (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin|wavey: 
Ich war am 26.10. mit Bellyboater morgens in DHV. Ging vom Ufer aus ganz gut los mit Dorschen von 42- 58 cm. Tagsüber waren wir dann in Dahme, wo zumindest bis 11.30 Uhr vom Ufer aus nicht viel ging. Wir sind dann im sicheren Landschutz rausgepaddelt. In Tiefen von 3- 7 Metern ließen sich bis 15.00 Uhr aber auch nur 4 Leos verhaften. Abends in DHV konnten wir vom Strand aus dann aber noch einige Dorsche verhaften. 
Am nächsten Morgen bei ruhigerem Wetter ging es dann noch mal mit dem Belly los. Insgesamt waren das von 6.30 Uhr - 8.45 Uhr dann nochmal knapp 20 Dorsche, von denen wir 9 (40-50) mitgenommen haben. Die richtig schönen Fische haben wir in den Tiefen (3-ca.7Meter) leider nicht finden können.#c 

Eine Sache muß ich noch erwähnen: Ich fische mit 'nem 12 cm schwarzen Twister. Biss- 1 Sekunde nachhalten und Anhieb- ein kleiner (42) Dorsch kommt an die Oberfläche. Der Twister ist aber von außen nicht zu sehen. Kacke, das wird 'ne OP, der wird dir nicht durch die Hände glitschen können. Ich schau ihm ins Maul, aber auch da ist keine Spur vom Twister oder vom Wirbel zu sehen. Zu finden war der Köder erst im Magentrakt:m . Sowas gieriges#d . Ist mir vorher noch nie passiert, das ich den Fisch zum Hakenlösen ausnehmen musste.


----------



## Dorschgogo (1. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hi der gogo hier kann mir jemand sagen wie die Dorschfänge vom kutter so in fehman sind?danke im vorraus!!


----------



## kiepenangler (2. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Dorschgogo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi der gogo hier kann mir jemand sagen wie die Dorschfänge vom kutter so in fehman sind?danke im vorraus!!


 
moin,
zu fehmarn kann ich dir nix, sagen aber von heiligenhafen is es wohl eher wechselhaft mit den fängen, den ein tag schlecht den anderen besser
guck doch auch mal da:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=23


----------



## gerwinator (4. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

moinsen,

ich muss mir auch mal wieder den frust runterschreiben und deshalb mal ein längerer "fangbericht"

endlich hab ichs auch mal wieder geschafft nen abend an die küste zu fahrn nach langer,langer zeit (3 monate grundausbildung bundeswehr lassn einem nich grade viel zeit  )als ort des geschehens musste dahme herhalten und mir wurde auf ein neues bewusst, warum auch ich den meeresvirus hab #h 

ging voll geil los. 16 uhr angekommen, leicht angetrübtes wasser, gaaaanz wenig wellen und rückenwind. ideales dorschwetter! noch beim umziehen jucksen zwei ältere damen mit mir rum, das ich gar nich los gehen müsste zum angeln, ich hätte heute kein glück und die fische beißen eh nicht und danach verabschieden sie sich mit einem grinsen....  ich stiefel dann also die metalltreppe runter (war das nich mal ne holztreppe|kopfkrat ) bin am strand angekommen und will zum wasser gehn.... rumms, ersmal voll aufs maul gepackt #q  da fehlt aber auch ne ganze menge sand, alles wechgespült, wie ne zweite steilküste 
naja, aufgestanden und wieder weiter und ab ins wasser. ich atme die frische, angehme meersluft tief ein, montiere einen grad neu erworben rot-schwarzen spöket, zieh voll durch und werf den köder mitn ... ins verderben :c 
mit einem leichtem pling hat sich ersma meine rutenspitze verabgeschiedet und nach einem augenblick der verwunderung zieh ich die schnur straff und zack, fest gesetzt. na geilo denk ich mir und reiß und ruckl so lange bis mein schöner spöket wech is...
zum glück hast ja ne ersatzrute im auto denk ich mir und eier zum auto und danach wieder runter zum strand. ja, so gegen 17 h musste ich feststellen das meine shimano rolle nach 4 jahren relativ unterdurchschnittlicher pflege und treuen dienst allmählich den geist aufgibt, das sich durch ein kratzn beim drehn (in beide richtungen möglich |kopfkrat |supergri  ) und das nicht-mehr-vorhandenseins einer bremsfunktion bemerkbar machte. 17.20 h dann das erste (und ich nehms mal vorweg: und letzte) "brr" das ich in meinen fingerspitzen gefühlt hab und auch in der rutenspitze gesehen habe. naja bis 18.27 h tat sich nüscht... das muss ich nicht weiter erlautern, das kennt wohl jeder  und um punkt 18.27h knallte es einmal so laut, das ich wieder aufgewacht bin aus meiner trance... und jez? "wo isn die rute?" mit einmal hatte ich irgendwie nur noch das handteil in meiner rechten hand, der rest is richtung travemünde geflogen  :c 

joa, das ich doch das schöne am angeln: man weiß nie was heute passiert 

aber ich bin überzeugt, nächstes mal wirds wieder besser!!! :m


----------



## Flala - Flifi (7. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Zitat Gerwinator:
_aber ich bin überzeugt, nächstes mal wirds wieder besser!!! :m_



Moin und herzliches Beileid!
Eigentlich kann es nur besser werden, schlimmer jedenfalls kaum! Ich jedenfalls hätte Brocken gekotzt und meine restlichen Sachen hinterhergeworfen...:v 

Gruß!
Martin


----------



## sunny (8. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Mensch Gerwi, deine Geschichte hört sich ja schlimmstens an. Zwei Ruten und nen Wobbler versenkt:v , da hättest du deine sch*** Rolle ja auch gleich noch hinterher schmeißen können |supergri .

Nächstes mal fängst du wieder#6 .


----------



## HD4ever (8. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich bin überzeugt, nächstes mal wirds wieder besser!!! :m



das wird auch nicht soooo schwer .... schlimmer gahts ja kaum noch ... :m
wünsch dir sehr viel mehr Spaß und Erfolg beim nächsten trip !!! #6


----------



## Smallmouth (8. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 06.11.2005
Zeit: 15.00 bis 18.00 Uhr
Ort: Dahme/Taucherparkplatz
Angelmethode: Wat/ Spinnfischen
Köder:Gladsax Fiske 16gr silber/blau
Beifänger:
Wassertemperatureschätzt ca.11°
Lufttemperatur:14°C
Wind:Südwest 4-5 oder mehr 
Tiefe ca. 1-2 m
Habitat (Grund):Leo und Muschelgrund
Fänger:Ich 
Beißzeit: ab 17.00 -18.00
Fang: 7 Dorsche , alle so um die 45 cm
Besonderheiten:Im Hellen konnte ich noch einen Seeskorpion erwischen , ist immer eine heikle Sache, diesen dann vom Drilling zu bekommen , also schütteln bis er abfällt.


----------



## Skorpion (10. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hi Gerwi,

man was für ein Pech da  ist wohl  alles  auf einmal gekommen #d   einen schlechteren Tag kann man kaum noch erwischen:q 
Hoffentlich wirst du das nächste mal für die ganze  Gake mit ordentlich Fisch belohnt


----------



## Gast 1 (10. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Smallmouth schrieb:
			
		

> Besonderheiten:Im Hellen konnte ich noch einen Seeskorpion erwischen , ist immer eine heikle Sache, diesen dann vom Drilling zu bekommen , *also schütteln bis er abfällt.*


 
Da solltest Du noch dran arbeiten.|kopfkrat


----------



## TomKry (10. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 10.11.2005
Zeit: 14.45 bis 17.30 Uhr
Ort: Bliesdorf
Angelmethode: Wat/ Spinnfischen
Köder: Snaps 30 gr. rot-schwarz
Wassertemperatur geschätzt um 11°
Lufttemperatur: 12°C
Wind: Anfangs Südwest 3-4, später mehr Süd als Südwest 5-6 (lt. BSH)
Tiefe ca. 1-2 m
Habitat (Grund): Leo und Muschelgrund
Fänger: Ich 
Beißzeit: Ab 17.00-17.30
Fang: 3 Dorsche, alle knapp über 45 cm
Besonderheiten: Der schräg auflandige Wind mit recht hohen Wellen machte mir doch schwer zu schaffen. Das Waten zur ersten Sandbank war noch so gerade eben ohne Wassereinbruch möglich. Egal, endlich mal wieder Zeit gefunden an die Küste zu fahren.


----------



## Dorschi (11. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Da solltest Du noch dran arbeiten.|kopfkrat


Da solltest Du auch noch dran arbeiten Falk! Den Zander auf Deinem 
Avatar kriegt man bestimmt noch ein bisschen länger gezogen und hängt der nicht sogar noch am Köder?
Knips Ironie aus


----------



## gerwinator (13. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

moin männas,

ersma vielen lieben dank für euer beileid...|wavey: 

aber das handteil hab ich mir untern rückspiegel ins auto gehangen um mich nach eventuellen höhenflügen sofort wieder auf den meeresgrund zurückzuholen |supergri 

wer das schauspiel mit erleben möchte wie ich meine nächste rute in dutt hau kann dies wohl in 2 wochen wieder bestaunen irgendwo in ostholstein, eher komm ich nich wieder los :c  und dabei juckts mich so in den fingern nach dem abend....

bis dahin lasst mir noch ein oder zwei dorsche in der ostsee für mich!!! #6


----------



## Smallmouth (14. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 13.11.2005
Zeit: 15.00 bis 17.00 Uhr
Ort: Dahme/Leuchturm
Angelmethode: Bellyboot
Köder:Hansen fight 16gr silber/blau
Beifänger:Fliege  Eigenbau
Wassertemperatur  geschätzt ca.10°
Lufttemperatur:12°C
Wind:Südwest 3-4 / leichte Strömung Richtung Dahme 
Tiefe ca. 2-5 m
Habitat (Grund):Leo und Muschelgrund
Fänger:Murat und Ich
Beißzeit: ab 15.30 -17.00
Fang: ca. 30  Dorsche , Murat 20 und ich ca. 10 , fast alle so um die 45 cm 
der ein oder andere auch mal  50 cm . Einige mit doch recht ekelhaften 
offenen Stellen ....


----------



## pepp-eric (14. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

kann mich da nur anschliessen:

Datum: 13.11.2005
Zeit: 12.00 bis 16.00 Uhr
Ort: BD
Angelmethode: Bellyboot
Köder:Spöket und Mini-Pilker
Wassertemperatur  geschätzt ca.10°
Lufttemperatur:12°C
Wind:Südwest 2 
Tiefe ca. 2-5 m
Habitat (Grund):Leo und Muschelgrund
Beißzeit: durchgängig
Fang: ca. 20  Dorsche (teils 60er), 1 blanke Mefo. Bis auf 3 Dorsche schwimmen sie alle wieder im Teich (Gefrierschrank ist voll)


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ort: BD...


 
Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum guten Fang! Und wo bitte ist BD?


----------



## oh-nemo (14. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> Köder:... und Mini-Pilker


...und gings  ???


----------



## dat_geit (14. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Petri den Fängern.#6 
Es scheint ja aufwärts zu gehen.
Da freut man sich doch gleich auf das nächste Wochenende.


----------



## pepp-eric (14. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> ...und gings  ???



ging gut, war eigentlich nur zum "testen" der hängergefahr gedacht und schlug gleich ein! sogar eine mefo wollte ihn fressen!


----------



## oh-nemo (14. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> ging gut, war eigentlich nur zum "testen" der hängergefahr gedacht und schlug gleich ein! sogar eine mefo wollte ihn fressen!


Dann behalte die "beiden" in Ehren..... und die Garantie ist erst nach 36 Mon. abgelaufen 
Bis dann mal am Beach #h


----------



## TomKry (14. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 13.11.2005
Zeit: 15.00 bis 17.45 Uhr
Ort: ebenfalls Bd
Angelmethode: Wat/ Spinnfischen
Köder: div. Snaps
Wassertemperatur geschätzt um 11°
Lufttemperatur: 12°C, später kühler
Wind: 1-2 sww
Tiefe ca. 1-2 m
Habitat (Grund): Leo und Muschelgrund
Fänger: Ich 
Beißzeit: Ab 16.00-17.30
Fang: 2 Dorsche, 40cm + 50cm i.d. Dunkelheit, i.d. Dämmerung eine gefärbte Mefo

Tja, vom Ufer war im Gegensatz zum BB relativ wenig los.


----------



## Nordangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 14.11.05
Wo:Höhe Damp
Boot
Wer: Rainer und ich
Köder : Blinker und Wobbler
Tiefe: 12 Meter
Wassertemperatur gemessen: 9,5°
Wann: 07.00 Uhr bis ca. 14.00 Uhr
Wind: morgens 4 ab mittag ca 5-6 aus süd-süd-west
Fische: 20 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 72 cm 6 releast da unter 50 cm.

Sven


----------



## saeboe (15. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Tach auch!!

Als ich heute Morgen aufgewacht bin, hat mit irgendetwas gesagt ich muß ganz dringend an die Küste. 
Der angekündigte Wasserstand (-70-120cm) lässt mir keine Ruhe. |kopfkrat 
Heute geht bestimmt was. Das war bei Sturm und solch niedrigwasser immer so. Schnell noch ein paar Stullen schmieren und los. 

Heute Abend gibt es Bericht. 
Allen anderen wünsch ich einen schönen Arbeitstag. |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (15. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Ich drück Dir die Daumen !!!!

Petri Heil und "maak dor watt van" :m #a


----------



## pepp-eric (15. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				TomKry schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 13.11.2005
> Tja, vom Ufer war im Gegensatz zum BB relativ wenig los.



Du warste der eine aus HH, der Rest der Watangler kam so weit ich das sah aus OH, oder? Schon beknackt, dass man sich hier im Forum locker schreibt, am Wasser sich aber nie kennen lernt...


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Noch mal die Frage von einem "Vorposter"!
Welcher Ort ist mit "BD" gemeint??? #c 

Danke für die Info. |wavey:


----------



## dat_geit (15. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

BD=Bliesdorf bei Neustadt, also vor deiner Haustür.


----------



## wobbler michi (15. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 13.11.2005
Zeit: 07.00-11.00
Ort: WH
Angelmethode:Belly
Köder: div. Köder
Wassertemperatur geschätzt um 11°
Lufttemperatur: 12°C, später kühler
Wind: 3-4 Sw
Tiefe ca. 4-5m
Fang:3Leos 50+
sonstiges: lief nicht so gut,Wind kam ablandig,bin nicht so weit raus.
zwei andere BB hatte jeder ca.10 Leos bei der doppelten Entfernung
(und sich mächtig abgestrampelt|kopfkrat )
War trotzdem ein sehr schöner Tag an der Küste,paar nette Gespräche und 
noch 2 Std. Watfischen,leider nur mit einem Anfasser,etwas Kaffee und Gebäck,einfach gut.#6 
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. :m 
So soll`s sein. Wünsche dir noch viel Petri Heil! #6  |wavey:


----------



## larsgerkens (15. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Datum: 09.11.2005
Zeit: 16.30.00 bis 22.45 Uhr
Ort: großenbrode an der mole
Angelmethode: grundangeln(leichtes brandungsangeln)
Köder: wattis
Wassertemperatur geschätzt um 11°
Lufttemperatur: kalt 
Wind: 2-3 
Tiefe fahrrinne, schätze 8 m?
Fänger: Ich 
Beißzeit: Ab Ankuft
Fang: 6 Dorsche, 40cm+


----------



## saeboe (15. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

So wieder zurück!!
Man war das Wasser weit wech.........

Ich habe auf Sandbänken gestanden, wo sonst meine Fliege landet. 

Der Rückenwind hat ordentlich mitgehofen Meter zu machen......

Fazit: 
 insgesamt 5 Dorsche, davon 2 mit Blech und 3 mit Fliege. 

Son 50er Dorsch ane Fliege bei solchen Wassertemperaturen dat macht schon laune   

Hier noch ein paar Bilders......

Ach ja mit Mefo war nix. 

Den ganzen Herst noch keine erwischt.Wo sind die bloß alle hin |kopfkrat


----------



## Balzaa (16. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Servs,
Glückwunsch.. Schöne Dorschies :m Glaub Ich gerne, das die auf der Fliegenrute spaß gemacht haben..

Was benutzt du denn für ne Fliege und wie hast du damit die Dorschies überlistet? Einfach absinken lassen?

Ich hab auch schon Dorsche auf Fliege gefangen, aber nur mit spirulino davor..  und dann halt über grund..

Wie weit kommst du mit der Fliege raus?

Mfg


----------



## Nordangler (16. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hier noch ein Foto von der Tour am Montag.


----------



## Marcus van K (17. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Tach schön Männer's,

war heut mal n bischen los.

Zeit:1500-1545Uhr
Ort: Me
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder:Spöket
Wassertemp: ca 9
Lufttemp: 2 Grad AAAAAArs..kalt :q
Wind:ne 3 aus N-NW
Tiefe: 1,5 - 3,0
Grund: Leo und Trübes Wasser also blind über die Steine
Fang: 3 Leos 57cm, 54cm, 49cm

Noch n Paar Bilder für die Daheim gebliebenen.....

@hocicio wärste mal mitgekommen, aber ist ja Ok, Studium geht vor #6


----------



## hocicio (17. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

na dann mal ein dickes Petri...

beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei #6


----------



## FreeLee (17. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

*NEID!!!*

Na warte, bis wir hier mal weg kommen! Ein großes schwarzes Loch wird übrig bleiben, dort wo eben noch alles voller Dorsche war. :q 

Schöne Foddos haste gemacht. Is ja auch ein schönes Hobby, was wir da haben.

Bis demnächst in der Brandung . . .


----------



## Marcus van K (17. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Na dann lass mal jucken!
Erste Dezember Woche hab ich wieder Frühschicht und dann werd ich mal n Volllangriff auf Mefo wagen.
Wollt ihr nicht zum Keschern mitkommen? :q :q :q 

Ja schöne pics aber bei den ersten beiden ist wohl irgendwie die Qualität auf der Strecke geblieben ;+ 

Als denne.....


----------



## Dorschi (18. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Mann Freelee auch wieder da?
Hattest Du Prüfung?
Hast Du mitgekriegt? Vulkanus bestellt Banjos!


----------



## Hamsterson (20. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 19.11.05 von 14.00 – 18.00 Uhr
Ort: Surendorf
Angelmethode: Schleppen mit Belly-Boat
Köder: 20g Bleikugel  
Beifänger: 2 rote Twister
Wassertemperatur: 8°C laut BSH
Lufttemperatur: 0°
Wind: süd-west 3-4 bft 
Tiefe: 5-10Meter
Habitat (Grund): k. A.
Fang: 13 Bisse 13 Dorsche, keine Untermaßige


----------



## Jurgos (21. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin Alex!

Das klingt aber nett. Welche Art von BB nutzt du denn? Sprich: Ruderst oder strampelst du dich durch die Fluten? 

Hast du schon mal mit Naturködern geschleppt? Ich denke da besonders an Platte.

Grüße,
Jürgen


----------



## Smallmouth (21. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 20.11.05 von 15.00 – 17.30 Uhr
Ort: BD
Angelmethode: Schleppen/ Spinnfischen mit Pontoon-Boat
Köder: Hansen Fight 15 gr. blau/silber 
Beifänger: 
Wassertemperatur: 7,7°C laut BSH
Lufttemperatur: 5
Wind: nord-west 3-4 bft / später Ententeich
Tiefe: 2-5 Meter
Habitat (Grund): Alles was die Ostsee hat
Fang:ca. 20 Dorsche, keine Untermaßigen , die grössten Ü 60 , der Rest so 
um die 50 cm( kamen dann in der Dunkelheit). War ein pefekter Nachnittag für die Ostseetaufe des Potoons . Besonders hat mich die Grösse der Fische ueberrascht , ist für BD eigentlich ungewöhnlich.


----------



## theactor (21. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

Mööönsch - da setzt es aber ein dickes Petri!
Habe gerade am Samstag mit Locke schwadroniert, ob wir nicht mal in BD angreifen sollten... das macht ja zuversichtlich!
Nur wann steht wieder mal in den Sternen!

Petri zur genialen Einweihung!!!

#h


----------



## Hamsterson (21. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo Jurgen!
Nur Flossenantrieb. Das dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr lange. Die Arbeiten an meinem Pontoon-Boat neigen sich dem Ende zu.
Naturköder mag ich eigentlich nicht und habe somit fast keine Erfahrung mit den Platten. Habe mir aber vor kurzem paar Buttlöffeln gebastelt und habe es vor die auch zu testen. Weiss allerdings nicht, wo man bei uns in der Gegend die Platten am ehesten findet. Ich versuche wohl in Surendorf/Dänisch-Nienhof. Sand gibt es da ja ohne Ende, vielleicht auch Platten.


----------



## Hamsterson (21. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@Smallmouth
Bei mir lief es auch so, dass die Dorsche erst in der Dunkelheit gebissen haben, davor in fast 2 Stunden hatte ich nur einen Biss.


----------



## Jurgos (21. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hi Alex,

habe mir vorhin 10 Wattis gekauft und eben meine Sachen gepackt. Sollte ich Erfolg haben, werde ich hier morgen berichten.

Im Frühjahr habe ich bei Lindhöft im 4-5 Meter tiefen Wasser ein Stellnetz gehakt. Ich schaffte es, das Netz bis an die Wasseroberfläche zu ziehen, um meine Lieblingsspöket zu retten. Im Netz hingen zwei Platte, so dass ich frohen Mutes bin.

Grüße,
Jürgen


----------



## Smallmouth (22. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hi Soenke ,

von Locke habe ich ja lange nichts mehr gehört oder gelesen , meldet euch mal wenn ihr mal wieder los wollt . Ich glaube momentan ist es ziemlich egal 
wo du mit dem Belly/Potoon rausfährst . Wenn der Wind stimmt und man sich 
in ruhe aufs "Diggeln " konzentrieren kann , sind satte Fänge möglich .
Nur in Dazendorf war ich diese Saison noch nicht draussen , wenn der Wind stimmt wird das mal am Sonntag versucht.
Uebrigens fuer BD , wie auch am letzten Sonntag sind west bis nördliche Winde bis 4 immer optimal .

Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal demnächst an der Küste 
Gruss K - U.


----------



## theactor (22. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

@Kai-Uwe: Locke hat just einen BASS PRO Shop in Vegas vollgesabbert :q 
Wenn alles klappt, wollen MichaelB und ich Montag oder Dienstag eine Angriff starten... mal sehen!
Vor allem werde ich dann wohl meine bradnneue 2Jigit :l einweihen..

Hoffentlich klappts bald mal! Was ist mit Dir zwischen den Feiertagen?


|wavey: Sönke


----------



## Hamsterson (22. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 22.11.05 von 12.00 – 15.30 Uhr
Ort: Surendorf
Angelmethode: BB
Köder: Twister 
Beifänger: 
Wassertemperatur: 8°
Lufttemperatur: 5°
Wind: Süd 0-1
Tiefe: 5-10 Meter
Habitat (Grund): Sand, Krautfelder
Fang: 16, keine Untermaßigen, meist um die 50


----------



## theactor (23. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

*aaarGH* --ich muss anne Küsteee!! :k 
Petri!!!#6 #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Smallmouth (23. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hi Sönke ,

habe mich zwar für das treffen noch nicht eingetragen  , aber ich glaube 
die Woche wird wohl pauschal mal Urlaub gemacht.
Und wenn das Wetter stimmt ist natürlich Ostsee angesagt.
Außerdem muss ich MichaelB endlich mal seine Tragegurte überreichen und sowie ich hier gelesen habe , hat er auch noch Sitzprobleme.Mal sehen ob wir da helfen können.

gruß K - U.


----------



## MichaelB (23. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin,

wenn ich das hier so lese... drängt es mich förmlich an die Küste - dies WoE will ja niemand mit, dann eben näxten Montag/Dienstag |laola: 

@Kai Uwe: stimmt, da war noch was... Du möchtest Deinen Gurt ja bestimmt auch zurück  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> *aaarGH* --ich muss anne Küsteee!! :k
> Petri!!!#6 #6
> ...





jau......aber besser, Du "actest" noch ein klein wenig....so ungefähr bis die Ostsee zufriert :q 
Dann schaukelt es auch nicht mehr so #h 



			
				ich frag ja nich' vorher schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das hier so lese... drängt es mich förmlich an die Küste - dies WoE will ja niemand mit, dann eben näxten Montag/Dienstag



weer will denn nicht mit......kleines "Absprachemeeting" am Samstag beim Eierhöker #h |supergri |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (24. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin,

sich erst tot stellen und mich jetzt an den Eiern haben wollen |uhoh:  neinderherrneinderherrneinderherr |rolleyes 

Genuch gelabert, hier geht´s um aktuelle Fänge  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (24. November 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



> Genuch gelabert, hier geht´s um aktuelle Fänge


Genau ! Habe mir auch noch ne Grippe eingeFANGEN !


----------



## Hamsterson (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 07.12.05 von 12.00 – 16.00 Uhr
Ort: Surendorf
Angelmethode: BB
Köder: Twister 
Beifänger: 
Wassertemperatur: 6°
Lufttemperatur: 5°
Wind: Süd 0-1
Tiefe: 8-12 Meter
Habitat (Grund): Sand, Krautfelder
Fang: 25 Dorsche, 2 untermaßig


----------



## theactor (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

Petri! Das ist doch mal 'ne Ansage!!

Bei diesen herrlichen Bedingungen waren Smallmouth, ein Freund von ihm, Locke und ich auch unterwegs. 
Dahme - aber es war etwas beschwerlich zumal alles mit Netzen zugekleistert war.
Bei mir sind es letztlich 13 Leos geworden (fast alle zur Dämmerung hin) von denen 3 den Heimweg angetreten haben #6 

#h


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=966373&posted=1#post966373

ist zwar vom boot gewesen, lag aber durchaus im bellybereich.


----------



## pohlk (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Gestern nach dem erfolglosen MeFo angeln mit einer Brandungsrute auf Rügen noch 4 Dosche gefangen.
2 mitgenommen, die anderen 2 schwimmen wieder.

Die Dorsch waren sehr kampfstark und sehr schon gezeichnet.


----------



## FreeLee (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin Moin,

"hocicio" und meiner einer melden sich zurück vom MeFoangeln vor Meschendorf.

Laut bsh.de waren heute früh Winde um 0 - 1 aus südlichen Richtungen. Da haben wir uns natürlich schon auf ne schöne ruhige Bellytour bei glatter See gefreut. 

Am Wasser angekommen dann die Überraschung: Nordwind, ca. ne 3 und ein guter halber Meter Seegang! 

Irgendwie schafften wir es dann aber auf´s Wasser und das Angeln lief auch recht problemlos. Nur die MeFos blieben aus. Dafür gab es 6 leckere Leos um die 60 cm. Einer davon hat mir ne lebende Krabbe aufn Schoß gespuckt - fand ich echt nicht nett! |gr: 

Nach einiger Zeit wurde der Wind dann noch mehr, und Regenwolken zogen auf. Man muß es ja nicht übertreiben. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. 

Ach ja, Köder waren 42 g "Galax". Schööön bunt . . .


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin Moin ,


			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Petri! Das ist doch mal 'ne Ansage!!
> 
> ...



Dann haben wir uns gerade verpasst :q . Ihr wart noch draußen Sönke als Stephan , Sylverpasi , Dat-geit und ich uns am Taucherparkplatz ins Wasser begeben haben und die Wobbler von der Tanke zu testen :q . Von 16 Uhr bis 18 Uhr konnten wir alle im Schnitt 5 Leos über 45 verhaften :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## theactor (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

@HH: ach neeee! Dann ward Ihr die tosende Horde, die da ins Wasser gestolpert ist!:q 
Stimmt - genau aneinander vorbeigerauscht - wir haben genau in dem Moment den Motor angeschmissen..

Petri zu Euren Leos! |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

War gestern noch mal los....Hatte 15 von 43 cm bis 55 cm.


----------



## pepp-eric (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

War heute in BD mit dem BB
Wind: WSW 3 
Zeit: 12-16 Uhr 
Fang: anfangs gute Dorsche, gegen Ende immer weniger bis nichts
Köder: wie oben schon mal jemand geschrieben hat, ging nur was mit Gummi. Witzigerweise wollten sie meine Gufis für die Elbzander (gelbrot) am liebsten.


----------



## detlefb (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> ging nur was mit Gummi



Alles klar, deshalb gab es keinen Biß auf Blech (Snaps) in Dazendorf:q :q


----------



## Smallmouth (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hi Sönke und Locke ,

hat mich gefreut das es doch mal geklappt hat , wenn es auch von der Angelzeit  bei mir etwas kurz war , aber bald werden die Tage wieder länger.
War aber trotzdem ein super Nachmittag , mit einer Ostsee wie man sie selten erlebt.
Bin am Freitag noch mal in BD gewesen , wollte mal sehen wie das Potoon bei etwas mehr Welle und Wind so im Wasser liegt .
Anfangs war da noch Nordost so um 3 mit einer schönen Restdünnung , d. h.
so schnell wie möglich  auf das Boot und Rudern was das Zeug hält um über 
die Brandung zu kommen  . Weiter draußen lag das Boot wie ein Brett und 
der Wind drehte auf Nordwest und war auf einmal weg . Leider auch der Fisch,
also immer noch ein Stück weiter raus und dann endlich nach 2 Stunden 
der erste Kontakt . Zum Schluss waren es dann 2 gute 65er ( haben ein super 
Radau gemacht ) und  zwei 45er .  Bin ca bis  15.30 geblieben , weiß nicht was da noch in der Dämmerung gekommen wäre.
Weiss einer der Boardies vielleicht , ob da wieder Schleppverbände in der Ostsee unterwegs waren , da war so viel Seegrass großflächig und frei schwimmend, daß fast jeder Wurf nur Seegrass brachte.Wir hatten die letzen Tage keine starken Ostwinde , die vielleicht dafür in Frage kommen könnten.

Bis dann ,. vielleicht zum Treffen , kann aber leider nur am 28 .12.


----------



## theactor (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

Jau - war super! Bei WWB (WenigWellenBedingungen  ) bin ich gern wieder dabei!
Vor allem aber Petri zu den Brocken! 65er muss schon ordentlich "rocken" :k 

|wavey:


----------



## Smallmouth (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hi Sönke ,

das war Anfangs kein WWB  Wetter , aber so eine Restdünnung macht im Belly eine super Gaudi , schick ne SMS wenn ihr noch vor Weihnachten mal los wollt.


----------



## Christian D (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Gestern waren in der Lübecker bucht 2 Schlepper unterwegs in Höhe scharbeutz in etwa 500 Metern Entfernung.


----------



## AlBundy (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin Jungs,

waren heute in DH mit dem BB unterwegs. Die Kollegen hatten zwischen 2-8 gute, selber hat ich 10 wovon 6 Stk. richtig lecker werden.
Wind war WSW 4-5, fast keine Welle und nur wenig Strömung. Tückisch wurde sie nur neben dem Riff. Als Köder waren meines Erachtens nur Gummi´s genommen und die aber auch in allen möglichen Farben/-kombinationen.
Auffällig war, daß die Dorsche diesmal keine Krabben gewürgt haben sondern sich an kleinfingerlangen Grundeln gemästet haben. Daher waren mal wieder dunkle Farben der Bringer.


----------



## Broder (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo,
Wann: 11.12-14:30h
 Ort: Stohl
 Angelmethode: Watangeln auf der Sandbank und davor
 Köder: Comoranblinker - vollcrom - roter vmc Drilling
 Beifänger: 
 Wassertemperatur: 6°
 Lufttemperatur: 10°
 Wind: N
 Tiefe: nicht gelotet 
 Habitat (Grund): nix gesehen - zu weit drausen
 Fang: 1 Dorsch 66 cm



Da plötzlich ein Ruck und Festhänger der sich noch etwas ziehen ließ mit aller Kraft ganz vorsichtig, dann meinte ich sowas wie Schwanzschläge wargenommen zu haben aber zu kurz um wirklich sicher zu sein und ich zog, holte ein und zog holte ein - dann ging auch einmal garnichts und ich kurbelte ins Leere weil die Bremse jetzt einsetzte SRRRR und ich die Bremse etwas zugedreht und konnte das Kautbündel wieder etwas heranziehen aber dann auf einmal nach 5 Min die erste Flucht SSSSSSSRRRRRRRRRR Ok - FISCH !!! 
Naja und dann stieg ja schon der Puls an  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nach 3- 4 mal dem gleichen Spiel also braf und vorsichtig herangepumpt und dann wieder eine Flucht SSSSSSSRRRRRR alles vergebens ...... hatte ich den Fisch endlich so nah dran das die Schnur direkt vor mir Senkrecht ins Wasser ging und und ... nix ...ich konnte nix sehen .. dann Saust das Teil nochmal ab und ich bin dann seitwärts auf ein Stück Sandfläche um beim nächsten mal endlich was vom Fisch zu sehen, weil deshalb um ihn mal einzuschätzten ... 

was ist das überhaupt für ein Apparat und was kann ich noch alles erwarten - OK und dann endlich konnte ich sehen das es ein Dorsch ist - Naja und Quergehakt deshalb dieser enorme Druck da dieser ja seine gesamte Flanke entgegenstämmte aber was solls mein größter Dorsch bisher mit 66 cm und wirklich ein sehr schönes Tier - achso Keschern war kein Problem weil ausgedrillt ohne Ende ( 10 Min )






|wavey:


----------



## meeresprofi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 14.12-15:30 - 17:30 h
Ort: Rerik, vor Steilküste
Angelmethode: Watangeln, aufgrund der Brandung allerdings fast nur auf dem trockenen gelaufen
Köder: Spöket 18 - 28, Wobbler 40 gr. div. Farben
Beifänger: 
Wassertemperatur: 6°
Lufttemperatur: 4°
Wind: Nw, anfangs 3-4, später 4-5
Tiefe: 
Habitat (Grund): 
Fang: 3 Dorsche 45 - 58 cm

Fang nur ab Dämmerung 16:30 - 17:15, der letzte Dorsch auch nur am Rücken gehakt;

normalerweise geht hier auch vor der Dämmerung was, allerdings nur auf maximaler Wurfweite, und die war bei dem Gegenwind nicht zu ereichen.

auffällig: die Dorsche waren ziemlich munter, der größte nahm mal gleich einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle und wollte gar nicht stoppen, ließ mich eigentlich was besseres erwarten!


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

wie siehts denn so die Ecke bei Travemünde mitn Kleinboot aus ????   |kopfkrat
war noch nie auf der Ecke ....


----------



## pepp-eric (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts denn so die Ecke bei Travemünde mitn Kleinboot aus ????   |kopfkrat
> war noch nie auf der Ecke ....



da nicht viel los, besser ist es von neustadt mit dem kleinboot.

ausserdem brauchst du einen extra-schein, ich poste mal einen kommentar aus einem anderen forum zum thema fischereibezirk lübeck.

_Auf der Seekarte ist dieser Bereich leicht zu finden. Die Linie von der Hakenbek in Meck/Pom zum Goemnitzer Berg  (westl. von Pelzerhaken), davon das gefaellte Lot auf die Gemeindegrenze Niendorf/Travemuende ist Sperrgebiet fuer das Bootsangeln. Dieser Bereich ist nach luebschen Fischereirecht bereits seit dem fruehen Mittelalter den luebschen Fischern vorbehalten. Diese duerfen die Netze auch ufernah Stellen. Die 200 m Regelung gilt also nicht fuer das Brodtener Ufer. Hoffentlich wissen das auch die Seevoegel._


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> da nicht viel los, besser ist es von neustadt mit dem kleinboot.



ja, wäre auch ne Überlegung - aber soll ja die nächsten Tage SO 3 Wind sein  ....
alles andere als ideal für nen Trip von Neustadt aus 
deswegen mein Gedanke an der südlichen Küste zu fischen - aber den Schein bekomme ich eh nicht mehr bis dahin....
werd in der Flensburger Förde mal wieder auf Dorschschwarmsuche gehen ... ging ja letztens allerbest #6


----------



## Charly_Brown (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo

Weiß jemand, wo man zwischen Heidkate und Howacht gut Dorsche (und Mefo´s) blinkern kann?? Entweder vom Ufer/Wathose, oder mit ´nem Kleinboot??

Ihr könnt mir auch gerne ´ne PN schicken.

Danke,
          André


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

gestern 8 Stück in der FL-Förde vom Boot aus, 6 Stück 60-68cm
4 auf Gufi - 4 (die größeren) auf geschleppte Blinker ....
erstaunt mich immer immer wieder, bis zum Platzen vollgefressen mit Krabben und Kleinfische und trotzdem beißen sie noch gierig......
aber mittlerweile haben sie schon ordenlich Laich - war für mich erstmal die letzte tour wo ich gezielt auch auf Dorsch geangelt habe ..... 
nächstes mal nur Schleppen auf Mefos .....   #6 (mit hoffentlich mehr Silberglück )


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin Jörg!

Super Fang! 

Schön das Du Dich auch an die "freiwillige" Schonzeit hälst!
Und viel Glück mit den Mefos! :q


----------



## aal-matti (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

*#h Moin, Moin #h *

*Nachdem ich endlich wieder aufgetaut bin, wollte ich euch mal kurz schreiben, das ich Heute mit meinem Schlauchboot in Dazendorf war. Trotz sonnigen Wetter, war es eisig kalt. Die Wassertemperatur betrug ca.1.9 Grad. Ich habe in einer Tiefe von 6.20m bis 9.40m geangelt, überwiegent mit Gufis,leider ohne Erfolg .Nun werde ich erst wieder mein Boot zu Wasser lassen, wenn die Dorsche abgeleicht haben.*

*Schönes Wochenende an Alle*
*                                von                              *
*aal-matti aus Hamburg - Langenhorn*

*PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet,darsf sie behalten*​


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin aal-matti!

Dann musst Du ja eigentlich Sylverpasi getroffen haben oder?


----------



## detlefb (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				aal-matti schrieb:
			
		

> [.... überwiegent mit Gufis,leider ohne Erfolg...



Mensch Matti, man(n fährt doch nicht ohne Watti's nach DZ, oder willste auch  Diggler werden :q |supergri

Ich geh mich jetzt auch aufwärmen, morgen mehr an anderer Stelle


----------



## aal-matti (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin aal-matti!
> 
> Dann musst Du ja eigentlich Sylverpasi getroffen haben oder?


 
Moin Torsk

da ich diesen Sylverpasi noch nicht kennen gelernt habe, weiß ich nicht, ob er auch in Dazendorf war. Es waren außer uns noch zwei BB auf dem Wasser, vielleicht war er ja dabei. Vielleicht können wir uns ja im Frühling alle mal in Dazendorf treffen.

Gruß aal-matti


----------



## aal-matti (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Matti, man(n fährt doch nicht ohne Watti's nach DZ, oder willste auch Diggler werden :q |supergri
> 
> Ich geh mich jetzt auch aufwärmen, morgen mehr an anderer Stelle


 
Moin detlef
ich habe keine Wattis mitgenommen, sonst wären sie erfroren.#d 

Gruß aal-matti


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Jo das machen wa! :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin aal-matti!
> 
> Dann musst Du ja eigentlich Sylverpasi getroffen haben oder?




Wie kommst Du denn da drauf Kai??? Ich war heute in WH auf Mefo und danach beim Naggen Cup in Sehlendorf.... Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr in DZ :q:q:q.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				aal-matti schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Torsk
> 
> da ich diesen Sylverpasi noch nicht kennen gelernt habe, weiß ich nicht, ob er auch in Dazendorf war. Es waren außer uns noch zwei BB auf dem Wasser, vielleicht war er ja dabei. Vielleicht können wir uns ja im Frühling alle mal in Dazendorf treffen.
> 
> Gruß aal-matti




Meiner einer ist das :q  #h


----------



## detlefb (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				aal-matti schrieb:
			
		

> Moin detlef
> ich habe keine Wattis mitgenommen, sonst wären sie erfroren.#d
> Gruß aal-matti



So'n Quark, schließlich haben meine Snaps, Spöket und Stripper den Tag heute auch gut überstanden...:q


----------



## Smallmouth (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 14.01.06  14:30 - 17:00 h
Ort: Dahme TP
Angelmethode: Belly und Potoon 
Köder: Blinker , Wobbler u.Gummi
Beifänger: Gummi u. Fliege
Wassertemperatur: kalt  ca. 2°
Lufttemperatur: 1-3°
Wind:Süd, anfangs 3-4, später 4-5 , gind gerade noch so
Tiefe: schätze mal 3- 6 m
Habitat (Grund): alles
Wer : Murat , Dorschleo und ich
Fang: 5 Dorsche 45 - 53 cm , Murat 1 Dorsch 

War recht mühsam , hier und da mal einen aufgesammelt , selbst in der Dämmerung war nichts zu machen , das Wasser ist wohl einfach zukalt.


----------



## Dorschleo (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 14.01.06 14:30 - 17:00 h
Ort: Dahme TP
Angelmethode: Belly und Potoon 
Köder: Blinker , Wobbler u.Gummi
Beifänger: Gummi u. Fliege
Wassertemperatur: kalt ca. 2°
Lufttemperatur: 1-3°
Wind:Süd, anfangs 4, später 4-5 
Tiefe:  2 - 6 m
Habitat (Grund): alles
Wer : Murat , Udo und ich
Fang:  Udo 5 Dorsche 45 - 53 cm , Murat 1 Dorsch , ich 0 Dorsch
Wetterbedingungen waren o.k. aber leider kaum Fisch


----------



## pepp-eric (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin,
was ist los, keiner mehr am Wasser gewesen in den letzten Tagen?
Das Wasser ist vielleicht auch wirklich zu kalt im Moment, oder?
Gruß


----------



## de Mischi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 21.01.06 10:30 - 12:30 h
Ort: Dahme TP
Angelmethode: Belly 
Köder: Blinker, Wobbler u.Gummi
Beifänger: 
Wassertemperatur: ca. 1°
Lufttemperatur: 4°
Wind: von W auf NO drehend, 1-3 bft.
Tiefe: bis 5 m
Habitat (Grund): Leo...
Wer : AndreasB, Locke und ich
Fang: ein einziger Dorsch und der biss schon beim zweiten Wurf. 
Sonstiges: War meine Belly-Premiere, Suchtfaktor: 100% :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@ de Mischi


> ein einziger Dorsch


Na immerhin--Petri dazu #6 


> urf.
> Sonstiges: War meine Belly-Premiere, Suchtfaktor: 100%


oh ha---und das nach dem ersten Mal :q #h


----------



## theactor (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

@de Mischi: #6 coole Socke! Und es kommt noch viiel viel mehr #h


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 22.01.06 9:30 - 16:00 h
Ort: Neustadt, Pelzerhaken
Angelmethode: Kleinboot
Köder: Blinker , Wobbler u.Gummi
Beifänger: Gummi u. Fliege
Wassertemperatur:  ca. 1-2°
Lufttemperatur: -6°
Wind: anfangs SO umdrehehend Nord 2
Tiefe:  6- 24 m
Habitat 
Wer : DetlefB, JossiHH und Verfasser
Fang: ein paar Dorsche,hart erarbeitet. Uwe hatte einen Schönen, ein bischchen ü. 70 cm.
War fast zu Warm in der Sonne |rolleyes 









Gernot #h


----------



## theactor (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,

Josi -- SCHON WIEDER ü70?!? 
Unglaublich!! 
Der Mann hat echt Großfischfinger in letzter Zeit! #6 #6
Ich schmeiß mal ein Petri in die Runde!
Detlef scheint ja ein echter Boots-Angel-Schönwetter-Garant zu sein #6

#h


----------



## dat_geit (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Jo, Petri zu den Fängern vom Wochenende.
Saubere Sachen, trotz der Kälte!!!


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@ RR & JHH & detB

Das sieht ja richtig kuschelig aus  
Petri zu den Fängen #6


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Glückwunsch !!!!
heute war das Wetter ja auch nur zu herrlich .... #6
leider keine Zeit wegen Arbeit #q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

#6 

also Ihr seid das da draussen gewesen :q 

Ich habe am Strand sehnsüchtig auf's Wasser geblickt und ein oder zwei Boote sehen können........
Leider war es bei mir an diesem Wochenende nicht möglich auch mal die Rute (die Angelrute) zu schwingen #c 

Schön, dass Ihr erfolgreich wart #6


----------



## MichaelB (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin,

Petri Jungz :m 

Vor allem Uwe, der eigentlich ja gar nicht mehr Angeln geht... |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JosiHH (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Petri Jungz :m
> 
> ...



Erwischt....
Ist auch immer der selbe Fisch, den ich mal bei ebay ersteigert hab. Aber langsam fängt der an zu gammeln und stinken. Muß dringend wieder nen neuen ibeehn.
Ansonsten mal ne Testfrage: Welches 25cm lange Körperteil wird beim pinkeln und -5°C 0-2 cm????|kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin,





			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten mal ne Testfrage: Welches 25cm lange Körperteil wird beim pinkeln und -5°C 0-2 cm????|kopfkrat


 Auch erwischt - sollst Du Dich denn vom Boot aus ins Wasser hocken? :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

HI,



			
				Josi schrieb:
			
		

> Welches 25cm lange Körperteil wird beim pinkeln und -5°C 0-2 cm????


 
Lass mich denken... FISCHKOOPP? ;+ 

 |wavey:


----------



## Reppi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

@Bellytor
Zwei Mann ein Gedanke....:q :q :q      
Wenn doch was anneres..........WILL ICH LIEBER NICHT WISSEN....:m


----------



## pepp-eric (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 27.01., 10-14 Uhr
 Ort: Riff Weissenhaus/Eitz
 Angelmethode: Belly
 Köder: Gufi, Pilker, div. Blinker
 Beifänger: -
 Wassertemperatur: 2°
 Lufttemperatur: -4°, bei Sonne wärmer
 Wind: NO 2
 Tiefe: 4-6
 Habitat (Grund): viele Sandflächen, wenig Kraut
 Fang: 3 Einzelgängerdorsche, alle um die 60cm
Bemerkung: Dummschnacker am Parkplatz...


----------



## hocicio (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: 05.02.06  14.00 - 17.00
Ort: Meschendorf
Angelmethode: Belly
Köder: Buttlöffel , Blinker
Beifänger: -
Wassertemperatur:0°
Lufttemperatur: kalt
Wind: S 2
Tiefe: 2-6m
Fang: 1 Dorsch..sonst nix

So schön kann sogar Kälte sein...


----------



## FreeLee (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Schöne Fotos, muß ich ja mal neidlos anerkennen. |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Und nächstes Mal fang ich auch endlich mal wieder was. Das geht so nicht weiter! #c 

Am besten, ich fahr die Woche nochmal üben. Den Buttlöffel hab ich ja noch. Ätsch . . . |bla:


----------



## fishbrain (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Hallo Leute,

die Fangzeit liegt zwar schon ca. 3 Wochen zurück, muß aber auch mal was veröffentlichen. Ist mein erster Beitrag überhaupt..#h 

Wann: vor 3 Wochen 10-16 Uhr
Ort: Neustadt/ Pelzerhaken Angelmethode: Kleines Boot
Köder: Gufi, Pilker, Grundruten mit Naturköder (Wattwurm)
Naturköder gegen Kunstköder 7:18
Wassertemperatur: ca 2°
Lufttemperatur: 3° Wind: NO 2-3
Tiefe: 15-21 m
Habitat (Grund): viele Sandflächen, wenig Kraut
Fang: 25 Dorschdorsche, 4 untermaßig der Rest zwischen 50-60, 1x 70
Bemerkung: War echt genial, im März gehts weiter und dann auch auf Mefo :q


----------



## FreeLee (21. März 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

*Wer:* hocicio und FreeLee

*Wann: *heute, von halb 10 bis halb 5

*Wo: *Rerik, "Wattwürmchen"

*Methode: *pilken, schleppen

*Wassertemperatur:* ca. -1°C bis 0°C

*Lufttemperatur: *3°C

*Wind:* ne 1, höchstens ne 2 aus Nord-West, Ententeich

*Tiefe:* 12m - 14m

*Grund:* Kraut und Stein

*Fisch:* 5 Dorsche und *endlich* eine Mefo

Das absolut geile Wetter (wenn Könige angeln gehen :q :q :q ), konnte nicht darüber hinweg täuschen, dass wir uns jeden Fisch erarbeiten mußten. Sind viel umher gefahren, und haben alles versucht. Die ersten beiden gingen auf Wattwurm am Buttlöffel, dann ein 65er auf ne Dorschfliege. Nach Stunden durfte ich dann endlich auch mal einen drillen. 80cm Dorsch im Fressrausch, an ner 40-80 Gramm Spinnrute! Nur zu empfehlen #6! Der Gute hatte den Rachen noch voll Tobiasfische. Nach einer weiteren Stunde hatte ich in 14 Metern Tiefe noch einen Biss. Nix Dickes, vielleicht ein Hering quer gehakt. Aber nein, nach oben kam ne 50er Meerforelle. Meine Erste |rolleyes. Da war ich gar nicht traurig, dass sie sich so bereitwillig hat keschern lassen. Schöööönes Ding. Zu guter Letzt hat hocicio dann noch einen Leo gefunden. Das sollte es dann aber gewesen sein.

Wie gesagt, ein schöner aber mühseeliger Tag.


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. März 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Na dann mal ein  |schild-g   zum heutigen Ergebnis. #6   War ja wirklich hart erarbeitet! Der dicke Dorsch voll mit Tobse!!! |kopfkrat  Und das in dieser Tiefe. |uhoh:  Ich dacht, die kleinen Süßen suchen jetzt wärmeres Wasser. :q   Tja und wo die Tobse sind, da ist die Meefo nicht weit! #6   Auf welchen Köder hat die Meefo denn gebissen? Und auf welcher Wassertiefe?

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## hocicio (21. März 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Auf roten Pilker (50gr. glaub ich) dicht über Grund...


----------



## bamse34 (21. März 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Wann: Heute 10.00-14.30 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: Kiel-Schönberg
Wie: Schleppen
Köder: Apex rot und grün
Tiefe:6-8m!!!!!!!Man konnte auf den grund gucken!!!
Wasser:2-3 Grad und klar
Wind:Ententeich!!
Himmel: Ich hab einen Sonnenbrand!!
Fisch: 16 Dorsche (45-65cm) und etliche zurück aber kein Silber!


----------



## larsgerkens (21. März 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

womit schleppt ihr so? wir haben immer wobbler von ca. 10 cm dran, hätte aber auch mal lust was anderes auszuprobieren? schleppen auch eher im flachen auf mefo


----------



## bamse34 (22. März 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin Moin!
@larsgerkens
Ich schleppe immer nur Apex mit Tauchhilfen (Vorschaltbleie oder Diver) für mich sind das die besten Schleppköder die es gibt! Mußt mal Testen mit leichten Bleien gehen die auch bombig im Flachen!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## HD4ever (22. März 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

genau ! einfachste Montag ein Schleppblinker mit nem 30-50 Gr Olivenblei 2m davor ! :m
glückwunsch zu den ganzen Dorschen - wenn ich mir die pics so ansehe bei dem Wetter muß ich auch baldigst wieder los !!!!


----------



## Rainer 32 (22. März 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Dorschfänge*

Moin 
Wobbler sind bei mir nicht erste Wahl. Eher schon Verlegenheitsköder. Ich denke es gibt erheblich bessere Schleppköder für Meerforelle als Wobbler. Der Apex ist da nur ein Beispiel. Ich halte aber nichts davon sich von vorn herein auf einen Köder festzulegen. Damit bringt man sich selbst um einen großen Vorteil, den die Schlepperei zu bieten hat, nämlich verschiedene Köder paralell zu testen. Z.B. gab es bei uns am Anfang dieser Saison eine Phase in der Apex im Vergleich zu Blech sehr schlecht lief. Hätten wir nur auf Apex gesetzt, hätten wir das gar nicht merken können und wären wahrscheinlich zu dem Schluß gekommen "da geht halt nix".


----------

